# Miami Heat Draft Prospect thread



## Adam

Anybody see any guys that they like? Looks like we will have two first round picks this year. Likely the #15 due to Toronto and probably 19 or 20 for our own.

I really like Jimmer Fredette. He's the perfect type of PG we need here. If we have the #20 pick I think Riley should take a look at him over the summer and decide whether he is worthy of giving a promise to at that position because that would be pretty high. If he doesn't get a promise I'm sure he will go back to school so no chance we get him in the second round.

I don't agree at all with the knocks on him. People talk about him being unathletic and maybe not having the lateral quickness to defend at the next level, but he has an NBA body already and he's more athletic than Mark Price, John Stockton, or Steve Nash. Athleticism at a skill position is overrated. Chauncey and Andre Miller aren't great athletes.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Scouting the tourney*

Omar Samhan.

Big physical post player. Plays the pick-and-roll well. Verticle is very limited, but his touch on his shot is so soft for a guy his size.

I'd look for him in the 2nd round.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Scouting the tourney*

I really think Cole Aldrich would be awesome for us, but he's pretty much a sure fire lotto pick.

Otherwise, every year somebody slips - hopefully someone falls and we snap em up Dejuan Blair style.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Scouting the tourney*

I hope Gordon Hayward declares. He's a possible replacement for Dorell who I think has priced himself out of our range. Dorell will probably get a 25+ million deal.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

A good amount of people declared today:

John Wall
Patrick Paterson
Daniel Orton
Eric Bledsoe
Demarcus Cousins
Jordan Crawford
Chris Wright
Evan Turner
Lance Stephenson
Alex Tyus
Xavier Henry
Hassan Whiteside


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Damn, half of Kentucky's squad declared.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Im not an expert on college hoops, but from Draft Express write ups these guys interest me:

Quincy Pondexter - SF, Senior, Washington
James Anderson - SG/SF, Junior, Oklahoma State
Gordon Hayward - SF/PF, Sophomore, Butler
Avery Bradley - PG/SG, Texas, Freshman

Id like Cole Aldrich or Greg Monroe. Neither of which are probably likely to slide.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Monroe is staying for his junior year.

James Anderson would be a great pick up, so would Jordan Crawford. I'd love Cole if he fell too us.

Whats up with this Whiteside kid? I've seen mocks with him as a lottle pick this year, and a top-3 next year...but he's from Marshall. Last time a big from a mid-major had this type of buzz...Patrick O'Bryant. Yeah...


----------



## HB

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

You guys always discuss the bum type of players. Samhan, Fredette, come on now....


----------



## UD40

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Jimmer is nice.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

I don't think Fredette is a bum but we're being realistic here. We have the 15th and the 20-something pick in the draft. We can't be hoping for John Wall.

Some guys I like that will be in our range..

Damion James, SF Texas
Daniel Orton, PF/C Kentucky
Larry Sanders, PF VCU
Xavier Henry, SG Kansas

If we keep these two picks I think it'll be important to get guys who would be able to contribute right away because our roster is going to be depleted.

James seems like a good fit, he can score, he's tough, big enough to play the 3 and maybe some 4.

Orton is more of a project but we would need to take a serious look at him because of his upside.

Sanders can come in right away and block some shots and just be an energy guy off the bench, kind of like Taj Gibson from Bulls this year.

Henry might be a long shot but if he falls it be nice to grab him. He's real talented.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Draftexpress has us taking Sherron Collins in the 2nd round. How great would it be to re-unite Sherron and Mario? That would be perfect.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Yeah, I like Sherron too.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*



B-Easy said:


> Draftexpress has us taking Sherron Collins in the 2nd round. How great would it be to re-unite Sherron and Mario? That would be perfect.


All those NBA draft sights only have the current draft orders up and the player ranked how they would fall based on talent, not need and stuff. It's a blind process.

Anyways, you all know what draft name I've been saying all year; Jarvis Varnardo. Big time shot blocker. Long arms, big leapers, extremely aggressive. People who claim he is going to fall to the second are crazy and don't realize his game has progressed past being a shot blocker only, he's going to be a guy who could slip into the lottery. Has shown potential to be a big time rebounder. His offensive game has progressed to the point he was a very consistent post up guy who was always throwing down putbacks and alley oops. If he's available and we don't pick him up, we're dumb as heck.

I either want a big guy like Daniel Orton or Dexter Pittman who could grow into something or a big time defensive combo forward like Stanley Robinson or Damion James. If we draft a Euro and hope he grows into something offensive I'll be mad. We either need to draft a big guy with potential or a defensive forward who fits into our team concept.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

I would settle for James Anderson as our #1 prospect if we get him with the Raptors pick (assuming they make the playoffs.) Other than that, we need to focus down low.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

I am cheering for the Raptors every day. If we get two picks, I will be ultra pumped. With one pick, we need to take the best big man available. With two picks, our first pick could be a perimeter player like Dominique Jones, Eric Bledsoe, James Anderson, or Xavier Henry. There are so many big men that a few pick later when we come up, guys like Daniel Orton, Solomon Alabi, and Patrick Patterson should be available.

This draft is loaded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Huge win for the Bulls tonight over Cleveland. Looking like Toronto will keep their pick this year. 

What's the protection for their pick next season? Top 10?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Huge win for the Bulls tonight over Cleveland. Looking like Toronto will keep their pick this year.
> 
> What's the protection for their pick next season? Top 10?


Well W2B, according to W2M:



Wade2Bease said:


> Ira breaks down the conditions of the 1st rd pick.
> 
> 
> 
> According to a party with the details of the deal, the Heat will receive a first-round pick from Toronto in 2010, unless that pick is among the first 14 (lottery) selections.
> 
> Should Toronto be in the draft lottery in 2010, in essence not make next season's playoffs, the Heat then would receive a 2010 second-round pick from the Raptors.
> 
> The first-round pick then would be sent to the Heat in any year, from 2011 through 2014 that it is not among the first 14 selections (the next year Toronto makes the playoffs).
> 
> Should the Heat not get the first-round pick by 2014, it then would receive a 2015 first-round pick from the Raptors.
> 
> In addition, the Heat gained a $4 million trade exception in the transaction, which it can use to balance salaries in a deal for the next 12 months. To complete the transaction, the Heat will send cash to Toronto, with $3 million the maximum allowed by the league in such transactions.
> 
> 
> 
> Link
Click to expand...

Can you imagine if we snag Bosh this summer and they go on to miss the playoffs for 4 more years? Otis Thorpe Part II!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Hopefully we wouldnt get Darko'd in that instance.

Im cool with it however it pans out - either a mid first round pick, or preferably an early lotto pick in a few years time.

If we snagged Bosh also, that would be the ultimate Riles gangster moment.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

I would feel so bad if not only we took Bosh but their first as well. They would just hate us so much.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*



Smithian said:


> I would feel so bad if not only we took Bosh but their first as well. They would just hate us so much.


You mean their first this year or their unprotected pick in '15?

I love that we win either way. I really like this draft and having their pick this year will be nice, but if they miss the playoffs we get the extra capspace from not having to pay the draft pick. Every dollar counts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*



Adam said:


> I love that we win either way. I really like this draft and having their pick this year will be nice, but if they miss the playoffs we get the extra capspace from not having to pay the draft pick. Every dollar counts.


Agreed. 

Just look at everything that's happened with Toronto from that JO/Marion trade. We got that 1st rd pick, they took on the Banks contract. They got the cap space for this last summer which got them Hedo and is looking like a very bad deal right now. If this ends with us getting Bosh as well, then i'm sure Riles would be hated up there :laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Avery Bradley has declared.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

I kinda want that second 1st rounder this year. Over the past week or so I've been looking at prospects that may be available to us. I'll break them up by position:


*Small Forward*:


*- Jan Vesely (6-11 SF/PF, 19 y.o., Czech Rep.)* - Probably my favorite prospect here. Big time hustle player who is all over the floor. He's the key to his team's pressing defense with his length, tenacity, and motor. Fantastic rebounder, particularly on the offensive boards. Also a fantastic passer, especially for his size and position. He hits teammates with pinpoint, effective passes whether standing still or off-the-dribble. Physically speaking he clearly has tremendous height/length for the 3 (his coach/developer decided it would be advantageous to develop him solely as a perimeter player). He has very long arms, and incredible athleticism, especially by European standards. He's still very skinny, but at only 19 he has time to put on weight.

On the downside, he's still working on refining his perimeter skills. He's a decent ball-handler, but needs to improve to be a full-time SF at this level. As far shooting, while his form is nice, he still has not reached optimum production from outside. He's expected to improve in these areas with more experience, which should also eliminate his other minor flaws (decision making, playing out of control.)

Unfortunately, forecasting Vesely to the Heat would be somewhat of a pipedream. Despite having many elements that Riley looks for (mismatch potential on the perimeter, ball-bandling-near-seven-footer, extreme hustle and energy, rebounding, commitment to defense) he's still a European player, which highly hinders his chance of impressing the front office enough to select him. One plus that may lead to him falling to us is the fact that he may not be contractually ready to play for another season or two. This might be ideal for us as we're very cautious about adding salary this summer, and we may have two first-rounders. I really think Riley should consider this kid, considering our hole at SF, and the successes of long, energy international guys like Casspi, Illyasova, Batum and Jerebko in the NBA of late.







*- Paul George (6-8 SF, 19, Fresno State)* - Long, athletic, smooth, solid all-around SF. Very good rebounder, good defender (lockdown potential), and a very good outside shooter. Even better, he plays the game intelligently and is a very good passer. He runs the floor and finishes strong. He seems kinda like our current Dorell, with more range and worse ballhandling skills. This is the facet of his game that needs the most improvement. He's not a great driver or shot-creator for himself, and often tries to make too spectacular a play. This doesn't really bother me as our SF is mostly required to do what are considered George's strengths anyway. Probably my 2nd favorite SF prospect, and maybe somewhat of a poorman's Rudy Gay. Probably my other preferred SF prospect.







*- Xavier Henry (6-6 SF, 19, Kansas)* - Another smooth, talented shooter who rebounds well and plays team basketball. He doesn't have ideal height for SF, but his strength and length make up for it, as he has more success guarding bigger players than he does quicker players. Unfortunately he's a little too in love with the three (though fitting for our system), also needs to work on his ball handling, and is not an athletic specimen. That said, he's a very talented scorer and has a lot of upside. Also, he's a year younger than his class. I have a strong feeling he'll slide a little further than anticipated, in which case we'd be wise to grab him.







*- James Anderson (6-6 SF, 21, Oklahoma State)* - Remember Marcus Thorton? This is him plus two inches. Maybe we shouldn't let another one like that go. Again, not ideal height for an NBA SF, but has tools that make up for it. This kid is a flat out scorer, and efficient too. His bread and butter is his jumpshot (picture Richard Hamilton with more range). He plays under control and takes care of the ball, of late. While a somewhat limited ballhandler, he can create his own shot, as well as shoot off-the-dribble very well. Consequently, he gets to the line at a great rate, and shoots 80% from there. He's not a tremendous athlete, but above average. This and his length give him the potential to play SF in the NBA. Unfortunately he's not a good defender by any stretch, and it's an area that would definitely need to improve to play here. Offensively, however, he'd work quite well off of Wade.







*- Gordon Hayward (6-8 SF, 20, Butler)* - Can't ignore a winner. Tall, point-forward shooter with a high ball IQ. Great spot up or off-the-dribble shooter with a quick and high release. He can break his man down and get to the hole, but he lacks aggression. A year ago I would've written this guy off as not being a legit NBA- prospect, but after seeing the success of guys like Chase Budinger, I've come around. Gordon rebounds solidly, but he is not a very good defender, which may hurt him a lot when being evaluated from our standpoint.








*Point Guards*:


*- Eric Bledsoe (6-1 PG, 19, Kentucky)* - Incredibly physically gifted "point" guard. He has elite quickness, speed, and overall athleticism, coupled with an NBA-ready, bulldog runningback body. He can get in the paint at will and is very good at finishing acrobatically with either hand. He also shows good passing instincts, particularly in transition. Due to his high-profile teammates, he was forced into being more of a spot-up shooter at Kentucky. He made a good pct, but many believe he'll have to adjust his setshot form in order to have success in the NBA. Also, too many turnovers and no mid-range game at all. Playing in a back court next to the best PG prospect since Kidd has diminished what we've been able to see from Bledsoe, though. He can really wind up being anything from Rajon Rondo to Marcus Banks, and I doubt the Heat want to go that route again. I don't think our front office will take the risk unless they are really impressed in workouts by his shooting and defense, as well as his physical gifts that we're all aware of. If he's available with our second first-rounder, I wouldn't mind taking a risk on him, as long as we take a C with the other pick.







*- Avery Bradley (6-2 G, 19, Texas)* - Not a PG, but may be able to start next to Wade. Think Monta Ellis meets Jannero Pargo, with smothering defense. His athleticism, quickness, and shooting touch make him a highly-touted freshmen prospect despite being terribly undersized for his ideal position. He has the jump shot, first-step, and ball-handling ability to score in a variety of ways, though he's not seen as an elite scorer. Athleticism and length make him a current lockdown defender, great at shutting down PGs. Next to two guys like Wade and Wright, his lack of playmaking ability could be masked. I'd be worried about taking a shorter Daequan Cook (Robert Hite anyone?) here, but all indications point toward him being a more dynamic player. Dude's got bounce.







- *Tyshawn Taylor (6-3 PG, 19, Kansas)* - My sleeper pick, assuming he comes out; which he definitely should considering Elijah Johnson's expected increased role, as well Kansas hotly pursuing Brandon Knight and another top guard recruit. Not really sure which pick we'd use on him, since it's still hard to gauge where his stock is at this point. I fell in love with him his freshmen season, watching one of Kansas' early games to see how they looked without Chalmers. He's got a great feel for the game. Extremely versatile. Just smooth and talented in many facets, and he's a young sophomore. He passes well, hits spot-up jumpers, gets to the hole, and can hit pull-up j's....a lot of elements we could use in our back court. Most importantly, his best asset is his defense. He seems to be the opposite of Chalmers, as he doesn't collect a lot steals, but plays solid on the ball D. This, along with some other attributes, garners him many Jrue Holiday comparisons. Unfortunately for him he sort of got caught in between two recruiting classes. With Collins manning the back court, Henry coming in to be a featured scorer, and Aldrich and Morris demanding touches inside, Tyshawn did not get the opportunity to become the star many thought he'd emerge as after he shined in his USA U19 last summer. This could really benefit us if he comes out this year. While he still needs overall polish (particularly on his shooting consistency, ball-handling, and pure point tendencies) I truly believe he could make a George Hill-type impact. He plays really under control and intelligently. He'll be a good pro.








*Centers*:


*- Hassan Whiteside (7-0 C, 20, Marshall)* - One of the more intriguing big men in the draft. There's no question about his physical tools: 7-6 wingspan, elite explosiveness and athleticism running the floor and jumping. Seems similar to a Javale McGee. These attributes make him a great shotblocker (led the country at 26 mpg) and rebounder. Though still somewhat raw, he still possesses a pretty impressive offensive arsenal with his touch, and has shown emerging post moves. While his footwork and post-moves need work, he projects to be an adept scorer inside, and already has a solid face-up game (putting the ball on the floor and hitting from mid-range, with the ability to knock down college threes too). He gets to the line consistently and gets a lot of offensive putbaks thanks to his aggressive nature. A year ago he was much more raw and thin, an encouraging sign considering the sometimes slow development of big men. Does need to add significant weight to his frame, and is a textbook blackhole on offense. However, he'd be a can't miss prospect if it weren't for his other faults.

There are several red flags raised when surveying Whiteside's background. Eligibility concerns kept him from strong recruitment, along with the fact that he came off-the-bench in HS. His story is that he _was _ recruited by major schools, but chose Marshall because he wanted to put them on the map. Again struggling to maintain academic eligibility, he's basically been forced to declare for this draft. Whiteside is the type of player that needs to be coddled. He's shown up late to practice at Marshall at least once, and has been cited as having occasional attitude problems. I haven't read anything specifically, and similar things were said about Beasley. While Mike has wound up being more of a harmless goofball, having two potentially erratic young players to develop may not appeal to the Heat. Especially in light of Dorell's recent transgressions. I definitely would not mind us using our later 1st rounder on this guy, as he has ridiculous upside.







*- Ekpe Udoh (6-10 C, 22, Baylor)* - Very skilled shot-blocking big with a great feel for the game. Probably more of a PF right now, but he has the length and height to play C. Clearly hard-working, as evinced by his massive improvement since moving from Michigan to Baylor after having to redshirt his first season at Baylor due to the transfer, hence his advanced age. He has a textbook jump shot and nice touch, can even hit college threes. Also a terrific passer out of multiple post areas. While not a terrific athlete (lacks explosiveness), he runs the floor well and is a force blocking shots and on the boards. Being on that surprising Baylor squad is a plus. Unfortunately he still needs to add significant strength/weight, which may be difficult at this stage. He also is still kind of raw, and can be a little soft inside. His lack of explosiveness also bothers me, as Beasley is not an explosive athlete inside either. That said, Udoh has really raised his value this season, and may not even be available for either of our picks.







*- Daniel Orton (6-10 C, 19, Kentucky)* - Very intriguing prospect that the Heat should take a long, hard look at. Orton has perplexed just about all scouts and those in Kentucky by declaring for the draft. It is not his ability or potential that's in doubt. Orton simply did not get a chance to show much in his freshmen campaign, mostly due to the presence of Cousins and Patterson in the starting line up. However, his physical attributes cannot be denied. He possesses a huge, muscular frame, coupled with impressive length and above average athleticism. He's very nimble and quick/fluid up the floor, particularly for someone of his stature. Jonathan Givony (the mind behind draftexpress.com) came away very surprised and impressed after reviewing video of everything Orton did this season. Apparently he is not as raw as some may think, and while still a project, may not be far from being a solid contributor at the next level. He already has some effective post moves, a nice touch around the basket, and thanks to his humongous frame, length, and strength, finishes strong when he gets good position. Orton will slip under many radars, but all indications point toward him being a much more advanced and talented prospect after looking a little deeper. If we can grab Vesely with the first first-rounder (assuming Toronto can hold on), I wouldn't mind us using the second on Orton. We could definitely use a beast like him in our power rotation, however raw he may be. One issue: he tore his ACL his senior HS year.







*- Solomon Alabi (7-1 C, 22, Florida State)* - Probably the safer center pick we could make out of the likely available options, despite being a 'Nole. Alabi had to redshirt his freshmen season, hence his advanced age. He's a long, still-skinny shot-blocker extraordinaire who runs the floor well, in spite of limited athleticism (though still an explosive player). Despite this, he's still very agile and fluid for a player his size. He played a big part in FSU leading the NCAA in defensive numbers for two years in a row (according to kenpom.com). Though still a bit raw, he's come a long way, although he still needs to develop a better feel for the game as far as when to score, pass, and how to accomplish certain moves. Yet he still possesses very good footwork, budding post moves, great hands, and gets a lot of dunks inside thanks to his aggression and length/size. He still needs to put on weight, specifically on his lower body, and his touch around the basket needs improvement. Most importantly, Alabi is a very poor defensive rebounder, especially for his size. This concerns me a lot, as rebounding doesn't always translate over to the next level. I really don't want to see a 7-1 rookie boarding like JO circa-08-09. Perhaps adding weight to his lower body will help here, though scouts cite his lack of awareness and coordination when explaining this. This might not actually be all that concerning when considering how long a way he's come over the past couple seasons. It may not be out of the question for him to improve considerably over the next couple. He's known as a hard-working, great teammate with a positive attitude. I think we'd be one of the better teams to develop him.






--

So there's my short list. Took me a couple days. Sorry for being a bit long-winded at times, but I really enjoy this type of research. My ideal selections would be Vesely and either Orton or Whiteside (preferably the latter if we come away convinced the off-court stuff was overblown). Despite them all being somewhat raw, their physical gifts and natural talents could lead to them being immediate producers in our rotation. Here's to hoping the Raptors don't choke.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Also want to add that, while talented players, neither Damion Jones nor Stanley Robinson appear fits for us. They're both combo-forwards who lean more toward the power side at this point in time. Neither stretches the floor well, either. Their defense, rebounding , and athleticism would be nice, but with Beasley here, there isn't really a spot.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

If we take a Euro it will _only_ be as a trade chip. We don't do Euro's it seems in Miami. A foreigner like Arroyo is rare. We take a small school guy, I'll be mad. We'll cut the guy loose instead of developing him.

Jace, I want one of those guys since Spoesltra will get all jacked up on their defense and toughness and play them more than they probably should. You win with defense and in the NBA you can never have too many defensive forwards come playoff time.

We need not take another shooting guard. Daequan Cook proved if you can't nail a ton of three's(Kapono, Posey, DQ 08-09 pre-All-Stae Break)or be a physical rebounder or defense(Posey, Marion, Moon, Q-Rich), you're not going to play. We'll play two PGs before we play a guy who doesn't excel at one of those things. A combo guard like Eric Bledsoe, Avery Bradley, or Willie Warren would be nice. I wouldn't mind us taking James Anderson at this spot, regardless. If Dominique Jones shows any ball handling abilities, I would like him. I would love to see him next to Wade.

I want Jarvis Varnardo. Badly. Wouldn't mind Solomon Alabi. He wouldn't be the first big guy not to rebound big in college and then do pretty well in the NBA. Lots of great college rebounders go to the NBA and aren't as effective. I think Daniel Orton just needs an organization that will build him up physically, which Miami will do. He'd be great here.

I'm still hoping to see P-Bev back... I'm starting to get nervous watching Marcus Thornton down in New Orleans.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

We don't need Varnado. We already have Beasley and we're looking to add a PF through free agency.

Great post Jace. I have to spread more rep around before I can rep you again.

It seems like Riley knows that our system runs best with a deadly three point shooter. The road warriors had Voshon Lenard, championship team had Posey and Toine, then we had Kapono, and then DQ last year pre-All-Star break.

I don't have the interest in making out full mock drafts because that hasn't interested me in years but I my strategy is to watch the draft, see who has gone in all the prior picks before Miami, and decide an unpicked player who I would draft and I can honestly say that every year I'm always without fail able to name a player who I would have taken and that player has ended up sticking in the league.

That's why Hayward intrigues me. If we're picking #20 and he's on the board then I would take him. I think he would be a great replacement for Dorell, especially for our system. I know Hayward will stick in this league. Just like I knew Kyle Korver would stick but fell to the second round. The risk with most of these other guys is they will mostly all fall out of the league, and that's why my philosophy is to always take the guy I know is a sure thing regardless of position. If that player fits a position of need then all the better.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*



Adam said:


> We don't need Varnado. We already have Beasley and we're looking to add a PF through free agency.


Varnardo is a center... He's absolutely everything Beasley isn't.

His height is the only thing that makes people think F.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*



Smithian said:


> Varnardo is a center... He's absolutely everything Beasley isn't.
> 
> His height is the only thing that makes people think F.


Varnardo won't be a center in the NBA. Maybe in the D League next season.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Right on about Euros, Smithian, which is what depresses me about Vesely if he's available. I know he'd be great for us. But yeah, Riles and international don't mix. I do feel like a guy like Vesely has a chance at changing his mind, though.

Man, I'd love adding the defense, toughness, rebounding, and athleticism of a guy like Robinson, but where does he play? He wouldn't get minutes at SF because he doesn't have the skills (shooting, dribbling, passing). Imagine a SF playing for us that can't do any of those things, or create his own shot? Disaster. Play him at PF? Where? All indications point toward us signing a free agent who will at least spend some time at the four. Add Beasley to that (we have to assume for now he's not traded), and, most likely, Udonis....Robinson would average 2.4 mpg. 

That said, after hearing Riley go on and on about all of the mature juniors and seniors that'll go in the first round, I could see this being our pick. It would be shortly followed by Beasley's exit however, despite the strike contrast in their games while playing the same position(s). Both Robinson and Damion Jones have a lot of "Heat attributes." They're athletic hustlers who make up for their lack of skill with energy and intensity. I can't say we couldn't use some more of that, but I think we need to get more skilled on the perimeter. 

Shooting is always a premium outside, and specifically at the three spot, hence my intrigue with guys like Anderson, Henry, Hayward and George as three-men, and even a guy like Bradley doing his best to man the one next to Wade and a three who can handle.

Smithian, I know you're high on Varnado, but by all indications are that he's Joel Anthony part deux (even directly mentioned on draftexpress). No need to have two redundant projects, especially when one is finally coming around.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

I want a guy who can step in right off the bat, and also have a ceiling for improvement.

That man is James Anderson. I'm waving the James Anderson flag from now till draft day.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Don't sleep on Paul George. Dude has EVERYTHING we need at the three-spot, including height (6-8) and athleticism. He shoots, passes, defends, rebounds, and more.

The knock on him is he faced inferior competition at Fresno, but that's what they said about Rodney Stuckey coming out of Eastern Washington. How'd that wind up?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Chicago is playing Boston tough at home right now down the stretch. Our chances of getting that Rap pick are much greater if the Bulls lose tonight. Of course Rose is playing absurd right now.

Funny that its the team whose free agent we covet and the team who covets our free agent battling for the final playoff spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

^yeah, and Bosh will be coveted by the Bulls as well so there's that too. I actually think they'll be our biggest competition for Bosh.

Raptors have the Knicks at home while the Bulls have to win in Charlotte. Raptors have the tie breaker so if they win and Chicago loses, we get that pick.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Yeah...no idea how all this is gonna shake out, but im kinda hoping for that pick now.

No doubt we'll be going for someone who can contribute right away, so look for guys who are Junior's/Senior's to be the pick.

James Anderson or Quincy Pondexter sound good to me.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Of course it has to come down to the last games.




> [email protected] Olympiacos was too high a level for Beverley, but he had a surprisingly good year. At 21, may be too early to call him a bust


Will P-Bev be here next year? This was posted today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

I think there's a good possibility. We're gonna have to fill this roster out somehow after we hopefully sign Wade and either Amare or Bosh. Wouldnt take much for him to sign.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

No doubt PBev will be here next season. Good, cheap, option - at the very least he'll have summer to prove himself.

He's exactly the long armed, athletic type PG that im sure Riles loves. Arroyo and Chalmers will fight for starting spot.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*



Jace said:


> Man, I'd love adding the defense, toughness, rebounding, and athleticism of a guy like Robinson, but where does he play? He wouldn't get minutes at SF because he doesn't have the skills (shooting, dribbling, passing). Imagine a SF playing for us that can't do any of those things, or create his own shot? Disaster.


I agree with your points about Robinson or James, but do you _really _put it past our coaches playing an offensive liability who brings physicality on defense? Also, on offense his senior year he wasn't bad from 3 and he's big enough he could get some points down low against smaller forwards. He seems raw on offense, which is common for huge athletic forwards in college, and maybe our coaches could polish him up. He could throw down lots of oops from Wade. Why can't Stanley Robinson be Jamario Moon for us? If that was his ceiling, I'd be awesome with him as a first. No problem with having a defensive stopper with huge athleticism coming off the bench to bruise, batter, and bloody a high scoring SF like Carmelo, Paul Pierce, or LeBron in the 4th quarter when they're tearing us up. The more I think about James the more I don't like him, I'll admit.

If we only get one pick, then we only need to draft a guard if it's an elite one who slips. We need, and probably will, take a defensive player like Robinson or a big school post like Orton.

I'm just going to have to disagree with you all on Varnardo.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Im still liking Pondexter as our pick. Ready to play off the bat, similar size and stature to one of my favourite players in Caron Butler...our draft is so unpredictable because we're gonna need depth at every position.

I think we should be looking for SF's or PG's though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

I'm definitely warming up to Robinson, it's just unfortunate that his ceiling here would almost definitely be as a reserve. I'm loving the idea of Orton. He has so many impressive physical tools and seems like the most mold-able of the bigs in our area, whilst having an NBA-ready body.

I wonder whether we'd consider Bledsoe. He seems to have a very similar physical profile to Beverley. Bledsoe appears to be much more of an offensive talent, though, despite possessing inferior shot mechanics. Still, I see high potential in the kid.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Orton is kinda high risk high reward. Not saying Id hate the pick - but we need someone who can play, now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*



MB30 said:


> Im still liking Pondexter as our pick. Ready to play off the bat, similar size and stature to one of my favourite players in Caron Butler...our draft is so unpredictable because we're gonna need depth at every position.
> 
> I think we should be looking for SF's or PG's though.


Pondexter intrigues. For whatever reason the descriptions I've read about him haven't exactly blown me away compared to some of the other wings, though I haven't seen him play. Either way, John Givony said alright things about him during a podcast I heard.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*



MB30 said:


> Orton is kinda high risk high reward. Not saying Id hate the pick - but we need someone who can play, now.


As surprising as it may be, indications point toward him being much more ready than people think. Draftexpress have moved him into the lottery based on chatter they're hearing. He's got the skills already in place, and unlike most bigs, he doesn't need to put on weight to bang. You're not going to find a center who is 100% ready to go in the draft, at least not in the middle of the first round. Even if Udoh falls, he's gonna need to add weight to play center. Bigs need time to adjust.

Maybe you could consider Whiteside ready to go because of his size, athleticism, and easily-transferable rebounding and shot-blocking skills. But he's still seen as raw, in part due to his lack of team play and alleged immaturity issues.

If we have two picks (not looking good right now) and we want two guys ready to go now, I like George and maybe Robinson. You're not really going to find a PG or C who is guaranteed ready to be a rotation player for us.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

I know - id rather get a SF now, and fill out the C rotation with FA bigs anyway.

Chances are we are looking at Amare or Bosh, if we keep Beas (IF) - one of them will have to play C. Plus we'll prob resign JoREL etc.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Beas, as Ira stated, could very well wind up being flipped for a PG (who, though?) 

Regarding the draft, SF makes the most sense out of our three positions of need as that position has the least responsibility of them all. If draftexpress is right about James Andersen being Marcus Thorton with more height, that would be a great pickup for us. I dont know about him starting, though, as his biggest knock is his defense.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

Wednesday’s program featured a three-page letter from Heat President Pat Riley about the offseason plans of owner Micky Arison. “Here’s what you need to know,” Riley wrote, “first and foremost, Micky Arison and I are in total agreement that we will do whatever it takes to re-sign Dwyane Wade. He’s our ‘max player’ and we want him to spend his entire career in a Miami Heat uniform.” 

Of second-year forward Michael Beasley, Riley wrote, “I have been part of the NBA for more than 40 years and have coached and competed against some of the greatest players in the history of the game. Michael has the offensive potential to be one of the best scorers in the game. You are just beginning to see the player he can become.” 

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-askira,0,4255444.story

To me, that sounds like Riles wants to keep him...but we'll see.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*

I'm starting to really come around on Robinson, and think he could theoretically play SF next to Beasley for us. His explosive athleticism would really help this team out.

I think our board should look something like this:

1A. James Andersen
1B. Stanley Robinson
2. Paul George
3. Gordon Hayward
4. Eric Bledsoe


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Draft Prospect thread*



Jace said:


> Beas, as Ira stated, could very well wind up being flipped for a PG (who, though?)


That's the thing, I hear a lot of "trade Beasley for a PG" but I can't think of a single realistic one that wouldn't end up having us trade him for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat pre-draft workouts begin*


> Quietly, amid the LeBron James and Dwyane Wade free-agency talk, the Miami Heat has begun its draft-evaluation process.
> 
> In possession of the No. 18 selection in the first-round of the June 24 NBA Draft, and No. 41, No. 42 (or No. 43, depending on lottery results) and No. 48 selections in the second round, the Heat this past week ran a group of prospects through AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> While the team declined to disclose those who participated, various reports listed that among those to audition were:
> 
> * * Washington forward Quincy Pondexter
> * Tulsa point guard Ben Uzoh
> * St. Mary’s center Omar Samhan
> * Houston shooting guard Aubrey Coleman
> * Marquette swingman Lazar Hayward
> * Rutgers center Hamady Ndiaye
> * Louisiana Tech forward Magnum Rolle*
> 
> Among that group, Pondexter and Uzoh are considered the best prospects, with Pondexter a borderline first-round pick.
> 
> The sessions included 3-on-3 work, individual drills and interview sessions, with Heat President Pat Riley among those present.
> 
> The Heat will continue the process once the draft order is finalized at Tuesday’s draft lottery.
> 
> With the need for low-cost talent amid the Heat’s plans to spend the bulk of its upcoming cap space on elite players, this could be a year for several neophytes to contend for roster spots.
> 
> In addition, the team plans to work with 2009 second-round picks Pat Beverley and Robert Dozier, who both spend this past season in the Greece League, with their rights still held by the Heat.
> 
> The Heat did not have a 2009 first-round selection, with that pick sent to Minnesota, which utilized it on guard Ty Lawson, who was dealt to Denver by the Timberwolves on draft night


----------



## Smithian

I still think P-Bev will eventually crack the rotation as a defensive guy who can make things happen defensively and rebounding. I have hope he can eventually develop into a pretty good third guard off the bench who can play both spots.

Dozier excites me as a cheap defensive and rebounding banger at either forward spot depending on matchups. You can never have too many of those.

I want us to trade up if possible and pick up Varnardo for sure if Joel Anthony leaves. We need a shot blocker.


----------



## Jace

P-Bev or Bledsoe could be Rondo/Rose-stoppers.


----------



## Smithian

Patrick Beverley can atleast chase guys like Rondo and Rose all around the court. Whereas we have had no answer to fast PGs in a long time other than Gary Payton for stretches, he'll give us a guy who can mirror them all over the court and keep fast PGs like Rondo, Mo Williams, Rose, etc from dictating the tempo of the game.


----------



## sMaK

Is he coming over next season?


----------



## Smithian

sMaK said:


> Is he coming over next season?


That's the assumption.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So we have the 18th, 41st, 42nd and 48th pick.

Some very early mock draft predictions have us taking

*Ekpe Udoh, PF/C, Baylor*
*Gordon Hayward SF/PF Butler*
*Daniel Orton PF/C Kentucky*


----------



## Wade County

I'd be happy with any of those guys with the 18th pick. All bring something different, Udoh could be lotto pick though.

Not that I really want this to occur, but with NJ slipping to 3rd - what would be the chances of a Beasley for Cousins trade? Riles likes his Kentucky boys...or is that too much crazy for one trade? :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

No way in hell Udoh drops to us. That would be a HEIST, forget steal. He's going top 10. i'll go on record for that. He's too skilled of a big not to. what is that dude on yahoo smoking. 

And MB, according to most talking heads, Bease's value is next to nothing as many teams just don't wanna trade much if anything of value for the kid. (maybe it's all talk). So to garner a pick to land Cousins with Bease as the bait is pipe dreams.


----------



## Smithian

Daniel Orton would be a quality pick. I think he has a lot of potential as a defensive banger.


----------



## Wade County

Daniel Orton id be happy with, but id prefer someone more 'ready to go' than a project.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rather Unique, tell me about Alabi from FSU. 

He seems to be a project but his size is hard to pass up. Seems like he'll be a Dalembert type which isnt too bad at 18 :whoknows:


----------



## Smithian

Daniel Orton could be a banger off the bench day one. He is a big kid. I still am hoping for Varnardo. He'd be a Joel Anthony type shot blocker and hustler day one. It's weird, I've never seen a player gradedly so insanely differently. Some people say top 10, some say second round. I want him so bad.


----------



## Wade County

Whose saying Varnardo is a top 10 pick? I;ve only heard last 1st/early 2nd


----------



## Rather Unique

Wade2Bease said:


> Rather Unique, tell me about Alabi from FSU.
> 
> He seems to be a project but his size is hard to pass up. Seems like he'll be a Dalembert type which isnt too bad at 18 :whoknows:


Dalembert II sounds like a good comparison (specially as he has a 'case of the jumps' that D-bert has sometimes over-gambling on blocks :laugh. Physically the guy is a specimen, he's tall and long as hell. He NEEDS to put more weight on (i'll explain why in a minute) He's very raw offensively though he improved a little bit (occasional baby hooks), but he struggled a bit to establish position down low in a few games i saw, vs. NCstate comes to mind and his footwork needs mad work. Basically, he's a huge project offensively IMO more so than Thabeet was. 

Defensively his length and size caused alot of problems, he's a damn good shot blocker both man to man and off help. However he does have some downsides on D. He struggled a bit on stretch bigs who can take him off the dribble, and with those REAL physical smaller bigs who would go right to his chest. 

Basically, project BIG like you said, and IMO can reach Dalembert II level, he has plenty of time. That said, he HAS to put on weight and shore up some of the Defensive issues. Then attempt to work on that raw as hell O.


----------



## Rather Unique

MB30 said:


> *Whose saying Varnardo is a top 10 pick?* I;ve only heard last 1st/early 2nd


(Keith Sweat) noboooody (/Keith Sweat). 

Sorry Smithi.


----------



## UD40

The combine is on espn3.com and ESPNU for those with nothing to do.


----------



## Rather Unique

This may sound ridiculous but it is possible, so i'll just throw it out there for discussion... 
But what if we worked a 3-way deal b/w us, GSW, and Minny. 

HEAT get: 4th overall pick from Wolves. (Cousins would be the pick assuming he's there) 
GSW get: Beasely 
Minny get: 7th overall pick from GSW and our 18th pick. 

We'd be trading Bease and our 1st for Cousins basically. 

Reason I thought of this is because Minny more than likely wants to trade down since they already have Al and Love, and GSW is a good spot for them to trade down too and they could also use Bease. We'd get our Center for now and the future (cheap at around 3 mil), who'd be a big and strong ass guy in the middle to guard Howard, who can actually do something on the offensive end, and who still has upside being so young.. 

I'm not saying i'd do this but what do y'all think? Does it beat possibly overpaying slightly for a Haywood or hoping more of a project BIG at pick 18 pans out?


----------



## UD40

Watching Day 2 of the combine, a few things jump out:

-Udoh's stock is really rising.

-Ryan Richards is a guy I'd like too look at in the 2nd round. 19 year old big man, 6'11" with a freak wingspan from England.

-Tiny Gallon...stay away from him.

-ESPN's mock has us taking Bledsoe, but Xavier Henry was still on the board. If Xavier is there, we can't pass on him.


----------



## UD40

According to the ESPNU guys, Riley was there talking to other teams about possible trades.


----------



## Smithian

Rather Unique said:


> This may sound ridiculous but it is possible, so i'll just throw it out there for discussion...
> But what if we worked a 3-way deal b/w us, GSW, and Minny.
> 
> HEAT get: 4th overall pick from Wolves. (Cousins would be the pick assuming he's there)
> GSW get: Beasely
> Minny get: 7th overall pick from GSW and our 18th pick.
> 
> We'd be trading Bease and our 1st for Cousins basically.
> 
> Reason I thought of this is because Minny more than likely wants to trade down since they already have Al and Love, and GSW is a good spot for them to trade down too and they could also use Bease. We'd get our Center for now and the future (cheap at around 3 mil), who'd be a big and strong ass guy in the middle to guard Howard, who can actually do something on the offensive end, and who still has upside being so young..
> 
> I'm not saying i'd do this but what do y'all think? Does it beat possibly overpaying slightly for a Haywood or hoping more of a project BIG at pick 18 pans out?


That trade would bring a tear to my eye and be worthy of a Chuck Norris thumbs up gif, but it would never, ever happen. Only way it would happen is if Minny got a stomach ache over Cousin's problems, and then sadly they won't come to get Beasley. I like the thinking though. It would be a beautiful trade for us.


----------



## Rather Unique

I really don't think it's so much of a pipe dream. Not saying it's likely or anything but it could go down if the stars aligned. 

Most of the talk from Minny is them being less than thrilled with landing #4, wanting to trade up to #2 for ET (which would be hard pressed to do because Philly wants whoever takes that pick to eat Brand's massive contract). I've even heard rumblings of possibly taking Wes Johnson over Cousins due to need.. anything can happen since Cousins doesn't seem like a lock to Minny, you never know..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Heat's Draft Focus: Length, Maturity*


> Pat Riley is on the South Side of Chicago putting in plenty of work. Pondexter
> 
> No, the Heat president of basketball operations is not up there to intensify his recruiting efforts to retain Chicago native and Miami point guard Dwyane Wade.
> 
> That trip, we presume, will come a bit later.
> 
> And no, Riley hasn't spent the better part of this week in Chi-Town in to convince LeBron James to hold off on his search for real estate.
> 
> Instead, Riley and his staff of top front-office administrators have spent the past few days in Chicago taking a close look at prospects in the June 24 NBA Draft. The fact that Riley is putting in plenty of face time at the pre-draft combine is a signal of at least two things.
> 
> One, it could very well be a face-to-face feeling-out process with other club execs on sign-and-trades that could play out this summer.
> 
> And two, it shows that Pat is taking this year's draft pretty seriously. The Heat holds four picks - the No. 18 overall pick in the first round and three second rounders. That's potentially four trade chips. Or, better yet, four slots the Heat plans to fill on the 2010-11 roster through the draft.
> 
> Riles is typically reluctant to operate this way. The Heat hasn't had much success building through the draft when it hasn't been positioned in the lottery.
> 
> Jerome Jordan But this year looks like it will be different. We'll take a closer look at the Heat's draft philosophy in a story that will run in Sunday's Miami Herald. But for now, from all indications, it appears that Pat and the Heat have been aggressively scouting, interviewing and working out prospects that could be keepers.
> 
> One name that has already come out of the Chicago combine as a rumored target of Heat interest is University of Washington forward Quincy Pondexter. He's the prototypical scoring small forward who also is long enough to defend in the Heat's system.
> 
> Another name who has surfaced on Miami's potential draft radar is Tulsa's Jerome Jordan, a 7-footer who has developed nicely in college and is among a number of big-man projects who could fall in the Heat's draft range. In this draft process, the Heat has placed a premium on two things: experience and length.
> 
> And with most of the team's available salary-cap space earmarked for free agency, the Heat likely will need to round out several roster spots with draft picks or minimum-salary veterans.
> 
> Unlike seasons past, this might finally be the year when circumstances dictate that Pat plant a draft pick or three on the end of his bench next season instead of somewhere across the Atlantic.


----------



## Rather Unique

funny that Pondexter is one of the names brought up during the Chicago camp seeing as he didn't even attend.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Either Pat is keeping them guessing or this is just another example of how Ira is really the only true Heat insider down here


----------



## -33-

I really liked Dominique Jones from watching the combines on ESPN. I also think if Lance Stephenson slips deep in the 2nd, his potential is worth the gamble. If we can't find a way to grab Jones or Varnardo with one of our early 2nds, that'd be a big miss in my opinion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We brought Pondexter in last week. 


> While the Heat rarely offers clues about its intentions, it already has worked out University of Washington forward Quincy Pondexter, a potential first-rounder, and could have an edge on other scouts there, with Pondexter dislocating a finger during that session and now sidelined.
> 
> There also could be intrigue with University of Kentucky point guard Eric Bledsoe, even after he measured in at 6 feet 1/4 without shoes and 6-1 1/2 with shoes in Chicago. Riley has generally shied from diminutive players, but Kammerer hinted the freshman could be an exception.
> 
> "One of the things that Coach Riley is really, really big on, is length is really important, and obviously the taller the guy, the better," Kammerer said. "But one of the things that we look at probably as much, if not more than almost any other franchise, we're always big on wingspan."
> 
> Bledsoe measured in with a 6-7 1/2 wingspan in Chicago.
> 
> "He might lack a little bit in his overall height," Kammerer said. "But he has real long wingspan, sort of like Dwyane and Mario Chalmers."


*Link*


----------



## UD40

I'd like us to get Craig Brackins in the 2nd round. He as Mr. Do-it-all for Iowa State, and one of the better players in the Big 12.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Considering point guard and center set up as two positions of need, it only makes sense that the Miami Heat is scouring every available option, including a presence at a four-day tryout camp in Minnesota that runs through Thursday.
> 
> "I would say this draft definitely doesn't have the point guard quality of last year," Heat Vice President of Player Personnel Chet Kammerer said Tuesday. "This year, I would say fours would be the strength of this draft, and maybe threes.
> 
> "Some of the centers, it was kind of disappointing when the measurements came out, of players we all thought were a little longer."
> 
> Kammerer is in Minnesota with Heat President Pat Riley and Adam Simon, who handles most of the team's international scouting. Twenty-nine of the 30 teams are represented.
> 
> Among those on the court Tuesday at the Timberwolves' practice facility at the Target Center was Kansas State's Denis Clemente, the point guard who began his college career at the University of Miami.
> 
> "Denis is kind of an interesting guy," Kammerer said. "He has great acceleration. There are parts of his game that are pretty attractive, in the fact that he has excellent speed and quick acceleration. He has a tendency, sometimes, maybe to go too fast. I'd say he has a chance of being drafted in the second round. He was very competitive today."
> 
> Also working out Tuesday were England forward Ryan Richards, D-League forward Latavious Williams, UConn forward Stanley Robinson, Cincinnati guard Lance Stephenson, Mississippi State forward Jarvis Varnado, Iowa State forward Craig Brackins, Seattle forward Charles Garcia, Oklahoma point guard Tommy-Mason Griffin, Texas A&M guard Donald Sloan, Michigan guard Manny Harris, Virginia guard Sylven Landesberg and Syracuse guard Andy Rautins.


*Link*


----------



## UD40

I've loved Brackins game for years now. A lot of mocks have him early 2nd (talent wise, I say late 1st) I'd love to see him in South Beach. He did it all (for a lack luster) Iowa St team.


----------



## BlakeJesus

How stoked would you guys be if Hassan Whiteside fell to 18?


----------



## UD40

Honestly, not very.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Why's that?


----------



## UD40

The things that worry me:

-Freshman. I know there's plenty of them in this draft, but those guys played elite competition. The fact he's one-and-done at the mid-major level scares me. I love the mid majors, but the competition at Marshall is different from the competition at Kentucky and Kansas. Last time a big man from a mid-major was hyped as something special...Patrick O'Bryant.


----------



## -33-

B-Easy said:


> The things that worry me:
> 
> -Freshman. I know there's plenty of them in this draft, but those guys played elite competition. The fact he's one-and-done at the mid-major level scares me. I love the mid majors, but the competition at Marshall is different from the competition at Kentucky and Kansas. Last time a big man from a mid-major was hyped as something special...Patrick O'Bryant.


Conference-USA isn't big time, but you wouldn't be turning down a Memphis freshman if he came out last year. This kid is a player, but I still agree I wouldn't be going crazy if he slipped.


----------



## Jace

I would. Dude is a physical specimen with talent. Legit 7-footer with a 7-7 wingspan and outstanding athleticism, coupled with solid touch and promising post moves. Probably closer to a Chandler or McGee or maybe even Bynum than an O'Bryant.

There's some story behind him going to Marshall, can't recall it right now.



Smithian said:


> Daniel Orton could be a banger off the bench day one. He is a big kid. I still am hoping for Varnardo. He'd be a Joel Anthony type shot blocker and hustler day one. It's weird, I've never seen a player gradedly so insanely differently. Some people say top 10, some say second round. I want him so bad.


LOL. Smithian, I love the passion but you're delusional regarding Varnado. No one has him in the top 10. Everything I've read from scouts about him has been about how skinny, undersized, underdeveloped, and untalented he is. I believe someone likened him to a poor man's Joel Anthony. That's ****ing sad dude. There's no way we're picking him at 18. If he gets picked anywhere he's not making the team.


----------



## Rather Unique

Really the big knock on Varnardo is that he's undersized and way too thin (210). Even though he measured out a bit bigger than expected much like Larry Sanders (6'10) but that'll push him to the 2nd round most likely, since his offensive game is very limited. But if the guy was a 7 footer with his shot-blocking and defense would be right there with the likes of Alabi. 

As for Whiteside, it all depends, project BIG no doubt, but he prob has the most upside due to his height, freakish length, shot-blocking(led the NCAA) and touch around the basket. He's rail thin tho (227 at 7 foot!) I think Marcus Camby could be a good comparison, should he have success. 

I'm not sure he's the post anchor defender we're looking for tho..


----------



## BlakeJesus

He's young enough to put on serious weight. He's long, shown offensive skills, and can block shots. Seems like he'd be great alongside D Wade. Especially if somebody like Bosh comes to Miami.


----------



## Jace

There are basically seven players I'd be happy with us taking with pick 18. Those who's stocks are rising at this point in my eyes:

*-Paul George* - at first I felt silly seeing this guy as my favorite prospect for the Heat, despite having just about every attribute we look for in a SF (picture Dorell Wright post-renaissance with better range). Well, now that workouts have begun people are recognizing his talent and his stock is rising. Still a disputed prospect I guess as nbadraft.net has him at 12 and draftexpress.com has him at 22. Hopefully for us it's 18.



> *@draftexpress*Tough not to watch Paul George work out and not come away impressed. He's just oozing with talent already & has so much room to grow still


*-Hassan Whiteside *- there were initial questions about his offcourt demeanor and possible attitude problems. This apparently is far from the truth as he's very bashful and exuberant about the game.

*-Daniel Orton* - See the workout description below. He's looking like a very nice C prospect that would fit well in our system.

RU, good call on Whiteside. Despite his height/length, it seems at the moment he'd translate better to being a large PF ala Camby. He's also apparently gotten a raw deal regarding his personality. His demeanor is quite different than portrayed. Here is a GREAT piece for teams like us about a workout between Orton and Whiteside. They're posting interviews with both players also. Here's Whiteside's



> NBADraft.net: You've been working out with Hakeem Olajuwon, what kind of things has he been working on with you?
> 
> Hassan WhitesideHassan WhitesideHassan Whiteside: Defensively, foot work. Helping with my back to the basket. Really playing lower and stronger.
> 
> NBADraft.net: How much time have you spent with him?
> 
> Hassan Whiteside: For about a week. Doing one on one in Houston.
> 
> NBADraft.net: What made you decide to enter the draft this year?
> 
> Hassan Whiteside: My family, financially and the fact that my coaches left the school.
> 
> NBADraft.net: What was it like playing in Huntington, West Virginia (at Marshall)?
> 
> Hassan Whiteside: It was cold. it was a real quiet place. Not that many people. But they really support their basketball. I don't really party, so there wasn't a whole lot to do there.
> 
> NBADraft.net: Did a potential lockout factor into your decision to turn pro?
> 
> Hassan Whiteside: Probably like 10%.
> 
> NBADraft.net: You went to Chicago recently for the combine, with the main idea being for the interviews. Talk a little bit about that process.
> 
> Hassan Whiteside: It was really fun. A lot of the GMs and scouts have great personalities, so it was a lot of fun talking to them. It was a lot of interviews, like 8 or 9 in one day.
> 
> NBADraft.net: What kind of questions did they ask?
> 
> Hassan WhitesideHassan WhitesideHassan Whiteside: Just like stuff about my family. And about gaining weight. Stuff like that.
> 
> NBADraft.net: You got 12 reps on the bench press at 185 lbs. Did that surprise you or did you know you could do that?
> 
> Hassan Whiteside: I knew I could do that. I'm stronger than I look.
> 
> NBADraft.net: How do the workouts with Frank (Matrisciano) compare to workouts you have done before?
> 
> Hassan Whiteside: They're a lot harder. He does a lot more outside stuff, working with weight bags. it's hard work.
> 
> NBADraft.net: Talk a little bit about Daniel Orton.
> 
> Hassan Whiteside: He's really physical. Uses his weight well. He can block shots.
> 
> NBADraft.net: Who do you compare yourself to? And what do you make of our Marcus Camby comparison for you?
> 
> Hassan Whiteside: Oh man! I don't think I play anything like Marcus Camby. I'd compare myself more to a shot blocking KG.
> 
> NBADraft.net: Best of luck to you in upcoming draft!


Other players I'd pick

*-Eric Bledsoe* - Stock rising. Good shooter. By all accounts actually a pure point who was forced to mostly play off the ball and thrived in the role. Fast, strong, and can break his man down and score. Great in transition. He has Rondo potential. I'd love to see him here, despite the potential Beverley redundancy and worst case Marcus Banks comparisons. I think he'd already be more effective than Banks.

*-James Anderson* - Stock may be sinking as he's first and foremost a shooter, but his mechanics have shown flaws in workouts. Still he's a scorer who garners Ben Gordon and Marcus Thornton comparisons. At 6-6 with length, bulk, and athleticism he'd bring a lot to the SF spot with those type of skills.

The last two are likely to be gone, but in case either slips I'd love to see Udoh or Henry here. Though I think Orton/Whiteside at C and George at SF could respectively have more upside, while the former two have more polish.


----------



## Wade County

LOL at the shot blocking KG comparison.

My Fav Five for #18:

- James Anderson
- Paul George
- Gordon Hayward
- Stanley Robinson
- Daniel Orton

For #42

- Lance Stephenson
- Jarvis Varnado (for Smithian's sake)
- Jerome Jordan
- Luke Harangody
- Andrew Ogilvy (Aussie Aussie Aussie)


----------



## Rather Unique

Nice write up Jace

If you like Eric Bledsoe, you could also throw Avery Bradley on that list. The guy is a freak athlete on Walls heels when it comes to the combine. He's a good ball handler, has good form on his shot (though he can work on consistency a bit) and he's an absolute ballhawk on the defensive end. 

Although i like him, I don't think James Anderson can play the full-time 3 in the NBA. He's barely 6'6 (came in at 6'5.75) So he'd probably have trouble guarding bigger 3's like the Melo's and Durant's of the world. Not too mention would have alot more trouble getting shots off against a defender as big as Artest. He's an NBA 2-guard.


----------



## Jace

Yeah I think Hassan is closer to clueless than arrogant. Good to see confidence though. You don't want a guy to say "I'm Hilton Armstrong with better free throw shooting" or something

RU, Bradley is one who intermittently intrigues me. I'm often surprised to see him so high on certain mocks (nbadraft.net has him in the lotto), forgetting he managed to be a top-recruit despite either lacking ideal size or skills for a specific guard spot. What scares me is no one projects him as a PG, although I saw a mention of him working well next to a Wade or Roy type. I haven't looked too deeply into him, but he's another I feel we should look at, with his athleticism and scoring ability from that position, as well as size at PG. Scouts seem to love him which is very rare for a combo guard who isn't a prolific scorer.

I'm also wary of Anderson for his physical profile (and questionable D). Despite both being 6-6, scouts seem to project he and Henry both as more ideal threes. Apparently neither moves well enough on D to stay with NBA 2's, and both have the upper body strength and length to compete with NBA SFs. That said, he'd definitely be forced to earn his money on the offensive end because, you're right, super-tall 3's will give him fits. JA is third on my SF depth chart behind George (near-perfect fit) and Henry (I think he'll slide).

EDIT: Wow. Looking at the numbers, Anderson is a vastly different 6-6 than Henry (loving this guy more and more). Henry has a half-inch on him in socks, and 2.75 inches in wingspan. On top of that, Henry is two pounds heavier (210) while sporting a body fat pct (4.7) 3% lower than Anderson's (7.9). Few will confuse Anderson for the better prospect, but I didn't realize there was such a disparity in their physical profiles. Anderson could be a nice sixth-man for us, but the only starting-caliber SF's I see here for us (down the line) are Henry and George.


----------



## BlakeJesus

MB30 said:


> LOL at the shot blocking KG comparison.


I can see the comparison, to a point. I mean, it's not spot on, but you have to see it. He's long, athletic, has a midrange game, and can play really good defense. I don't think he's as good as a rebounder as KG was at that age, but the comparison really does make a lot of sense (though KG was a better free throw shooter...Whiteside would essentially be a poor mans young KG coming into the league...which is better than whoever you have at the moment).


----------



## Jace

Look at Orton's measurements compared to Horford. Same height plus crazy length and like 40 lbs. Dude is really physical down low, stays solid in his post defense, and loves blocking shots, too. I love upside and lengthy, athletic seven-footers, but I'm starting to hope more and more Orton is the one still hanging around if its one or the other of these two for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Heat reconvened draft workouts this week at AmericanAirlines Arena, with a session Tuesday that included: 

Jermaine Beal (Vanderbilt)
Donald Sloan (Texas A&M) 
Luke Babbitt (Nevada) 
Damion James (Texas)
Pat Patterson (Kentucky) 
Dwayne Collins (Miami)

Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> • The Heat booked auditions in Miami for several potential options with its No. 18 pick, including Kentucky point guard Eric Bledsoe, Kansas shooting guard Xavier Henry, FSU center Solomon Alabi and forwards Paul George (Fresno State), Gordon Heyward (Butler) and Damion James (Texas).


Link


----------



## Wade County

Some good prospects coming this way.

Luke Babbitt is intruiging actually. I really dont know which way we're leaning for this pick though, considering our team has little to no overall structure right now.


----------



## Jace

Best player available (excluding pure 4's).

I was gonna make a post about Babbitt. He's shot up the draft boards quite drastically, shortly after I developed a fixation with his game following his combine measurements and performance. Looking at his stats and highlights, you come away even more impressed. He's by no means a stopper, and may have trouble getting off some of his moves in the pros, but the kid can score, board, and pass. Tremendous shooter and shot creator, with good height (6-9), length (7-0), and athleticism (37.5 vert). 

Too bad he's looking like a lottery pick now. Hopefully, though, that pushes a guy like Paul George (approaching lottery-lock status) or Xavier Henry (slowly sliding into our range) down to 18. I do like the idea of Bledsoe or Bradley (both of whom have a strong chance of being available barring a great work out for a certain team) if one of my preferred wings (George, Henry, Babbitt) or C's (Udoh, Whiteside, Orton) aren't available.


----------



## Jace

Anyone have an opinion on Willie Warren and Dominique Jones if you've seen them play? I'm intrigued by particularly Warren after a great combine performance, and whether or not either could play PG next to Wade.


----------



## UD40

The more and more I read about certain guys and their workouts, the more and more I want a miracle slide from Udoh for us to get him at 18. Won't happen though.

Solid list of guys we just brought in. The only one I'd stay away from is Damion James. He was a leader on a team that had an epic choke job this season, and I don't really like his build either.


----------



## Wade County

This draft seems to be wing and center heavy, lacking in depth in other positions. 

I'd be happy with whichever wing slips to us - one of Henry, Hayward, George, Babbitt and Pondexter should be available at #18.


----------



## Wade County

B-Easy said:


> The more and more I read about certain guys and their workouts, the more and more I want a miracle slide from Udoh for us to get him at 18. Won't happen though.
> 
> Solid list of guys we just brought in. The only one I'd stay away from is Damion James. He was a leader on a team that had an epic choke job this season, and I don't really like his build either.


Yeah, not sold on James - but he's tenacious, which im sure impresseses Riles. Stanley Robinson is another combo forward that would be around our pick.

Who'se that in your avatar? He looks a lot like me...


----------



## Jace

Yeah. I really, REALLY hope we don't go for James. Riley's comments about the stellar seniors in this class scares me. He's just not a good fit and by no means a true 3. I'd even prefer Robinson over him.



MB30 said:


> This draft seems to be wing and center heavy, lacking in depth in other positions.
> 
> I'd be happy with whichever wing slips to us - one of Henry, Hayward, George, Babbitt and Pondexter should be available at #18.


Don't forget Anderson. Maybe he doesn't have starter potential for us, but he could be a tremendous scoring spark and/or take pressure off Wade on the offensive end. He's been compared to a taller Marcus Thornton.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MB30 said:


> Yeah, not sold on James - but he's tenacious, which im sure impresseses Riles. Stanley Robinson is another combo forward that would be around our pick.
> 
> Who'se that in your avatar? He looks a lot like me...


That's Aaron Paul, an actor that's on the show 'Breaking Bad' and was also on 'Big Love'


Eric Bledsoe's name is popping up a lot of places in connection to the Heat. I know everyone says he's more of a true PG than Wall was, but it has to be tough to evaluate him since he spent a lot of time behind or next to Wall.

I just hope that he is a true PG if we do draft him. Maybe he can turn into this years Collison, Holliday, and Lawson. PG's drafted late in the 1st who have shown to be a great value pick.


----------



## Wade County

Bledsloe makes sense for a lot of reasons. He's a guy who you can call a combo guard - as he had to play the 2 next to Wall. Can apparently run point also.

I think the main thing is the Kentucky connection with Riles, you know he wants a Wildcat from this draft :laugh:.

And you're right Jace, I did forget Anderson. I'd be happy with him also. Gotta say - I wish we didnt trade Thornton...he's looking like an absolute 2nd round gem...and man could we use that bench scoring.


----------



## Jace

Hopefully. With the #18th pick, and it being a PG-light draft, you almost have to look at it as a plus that he didnt have the opportunity to shine in college. If he pans out he'd be quite the steal. 

It's also a plus that a guy who many teammates claim is truly a pure, pass-first PG was forced to show his scoring/shooting chops playing a supporting role in the back court next to a superstar combo-guard. Sounds like what he'd be asked to do here pretty much. His set-shot shooting form may need work, but it's effective.


----------



## Jace

MB30 said:


> I think the main thing is the Kentucky connection with Riles, you know he wants a Wildcat from this draft :laugh:.


I thought it was funny we brought in Patterson despite the fact that he's pretty much a top-ten lock. Considering we also will work out Henry (who is most likely a lottery pick), one might suspect we're considering trading up.

But yeah, Patterson, Orton, or Bledsoe would be nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's who the Heat worked out today

Jarvis Varnado (Don't have a heart attack Smithian )
LaSalle swingman Rodney Green
Virginia shooting guard Sylven Landesberg
VCU big man Larry Sanders

Link


----------



## Wade County

For whatever reason, im not really excited about Sanders. We need size, but I think they're better options out there at #18. 

If we get Varnado I think Smithian will cream himself. Between PBev and Varnado - I think Smithian is a secret Heat scout. Searching out grit, toughness and intangibles everywhere :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Hold the phone Smithian, bold down the desk!

*An Option If Joel Opts Out*
http://blogs.herald.com/miami_heat/2010/06/an-option-if-joel-opts-out.html

There aren't many things Pat Riley loves more than reclamation projects and the chance to develop raw prospects who have at least one clear NBA-level skill.

Anthony Mason. John Starks. Bruce Bowen. Udonis Haslem. Joel Anthony.

The list goes on and on.

There's a chance that the next prospect in that line of Heat development projects arrived at AmericanAirlines Arena for the latest round of predraft workouts. 










Remember the name: Jarvis Varnado. And here's why. *No player in NCAA history has blocked more shots than this 6-9 power forward from Mississippi State*. Varnado shattered Shaquille O'Neal's SEC career blocks record and averaged 13.8 points, 10.3 rebounds and 4.7 rejections as a senior.

Varnado was one of four likely second-round prospects who worked out for the Heat on Wednesday. He joined LaSalle swingman Rodney Green, Virginia shooting guard Sylven Landesberg and freakishly athletic VCU big man Larry Sanders, who has a 7-5 wingspan.

Varnado and Sanders are both lean and long post players who protect the rim with a vengeance. One thing the Heat clearly lacked last season was youth and athleticism in the post. Make no mistake, Varnado is clearly a raw prospect who does one thing extremely well. And that's block shots.

*He became the first player named SEC Defensive Player of the Year three times*. Varnado, who is rail thin at 215 points but *has a 7-4 wingspan*, *also became the first player in NCAA history to record 1,000 points, grab 1,000 rebounds and block 500 shots.*

The Heat saw a similar skill in Joel Anthony three years ago and signed him as an undrafted free agent out of UNLV. While Anthony hasn't disappointed in his development, although his hands-of-stone issues are still problematic on the offensive end, his Heat future is far from certain.

Anthony holds a player option to return next season for about $900,000. If he opts out of his contract, he potentially becomes a restricted free agent who would command a slightly higher salary if the Heat plans to own the right to match outside bidders.

Varnado brings the same skill and is a little more familiar with the offensive side of the game. Not much. Just a tad bit. But more importantly, he'd come at about half Anthony's price. In other words, at best, Varnado develops into Theo Ratliff. At worst, he's Joel Anthony on a deep discount.

And make no mistake, $500K in saved cap space is plenty for a Heat team that's trying to squirrel away every dime it can to spend in free agency. In addition, second-round draft picks or undrafted free agents are not usually signed to guaranteed contracts.

So from that standpoint, the Heat's three second-round picks (Nos. 41, 42 and 48) might prove to be a bit more valuable to the franchise's offseason plans than even the No. 18 overall pick in the first round.

Joel Anthony has until June 24th - the night of the NBA Draft - to make a move with his player option. Depending on how the closed workout went Wednesday, the Heat might have gotten a great look at his potential replacement in Varnado.

That said, Joel has been commendable in his development over the years and ranked last season as one of the league's most productive shot-blockers-per-minutes-played. But he can't - or shouldn't - overestimate his value at this point. Which will make his opt in-or-out decision interesting. 

Riley has placed a premium on college players with exceptional size or length who have three or four years of experience. Above all else, he values end-of-the-bench bargains that can develop into rotation players.

He's done it before. He'll do it again.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Jace said:


> Anyone have an opinion on Willie Warren and Dominique Jones if you've seen them play? I'm intrigued by particularly Warren after a great combine performance, and whether or not either could play PG next to Wade.


I have not been bashful whatsoever when talking about Willie Warren, I'm really high on the kid. Warren has advanced ballhandling skills, really good range, can create separation (which in turn can open things up for his teammates), and he finishes well at the hoop. I think he would do a very good job playing alongside Wade, even though I see a lot of similarities in their games, I think pairing them up would be deadly. You'd essentially have two guards who can create and score at high levels (obviously Wade at a higher level in both categories, but Warren is still very capable nonetheless). If you can get Warren to buckle down and focus in a bit more (he doesn't always take the best shots, and he needs to work on some flaws as a defender) on both sides of the ball you're going to get a fantastic player. 

I think playing with Wade would really do wonders for Willie, I think his red flags are a little overplayed because of how bad that Oklahoma team was. Because of that, some team is going to get a steal.


----------



## Wade County

I actually like what ive heard about Warren. Seems his issues are a little overblown, I know he was a projected top 20 pick last season. His stock dropped - but i'd be content with him. He's got good size and scoring instincts.


----------



## BlakeJesus

He was projected higher than top 20 last year, I want to say top 10 but I'm not positive.


----------



## Wade County

:laugh: exactly what I was thinking when I wrote Top 20 - thought he was higher but wasnt 100%.


----------



## UD40

I'd like Vernardo in the 2nd round.


----------



## BlakeJesus

MB30 said:


> :laugh: exactly what I was thinking when I wrote Top 20 - thought he was higher but wasnt 100%.


Yeah, DE says he was a likely top 10 pick before this season.


----------



## Smithian

First, told you about Varnardo! He is all Heat. Just like P-Bev. He'll kill somebody to win. That is what we need. And yes, if we take him this year after the Patrick Beverley trade last year, I may pass out. Anyways, he won't be available in the second round. If we're serious about taking Varnardo, we'll use our second round picks to move up into the bottom of the first round to pick him up. I've said it before, we're not going developmental. We're taking a war daddy like Jarvis Varnardo, Daniel Orton, or Stanley Robinson ready to go to war day one. Don't rule out a trade up to take Patrick Patterson. Fits no immediate need, but no player in this draft epitomizes every single characteristic the Heat look for moreso than Patrick Patterson.

Second, if this goes down, I'm sending in application to Pat Riley. I love Spoelstra, think Haslem is Mr. Heat, find Beasley annoying, believe in sacrificing offense for defense always, never bought into Rafer Alston even before he went into deep end, and above all applaud our conservative organizational strategy and grind it out style of play. I have a solid disposition that's centered around grit, toughness, and intangibles. I am embody the purity of our culture.

Third, in my opinion Willie Warren is a crazy attention ho. Michael Beasley of guards, in a way. A bit crazy without a true position. The Dominique Jones situation is an interesting one. He is a guy who will slip due to bad measurables, but will really produce in the NBA. Hopefully we move into a position where we could pick him up. He and P-Bev could compete for our third guard spot. Dominique Jones in the P-Bev combo guard mode, but more offense.

Still hoping for Varnardo, Stanley Robinson, or Daniel Orton.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Dominique is an interesting player, and I like him...but he did not have bad measurements. Measured in probably an inch taller than most people thought, had like a 6'9" wingspan, put up a ton of reps on the bench, and had a pretty good time in the agility drill. Little confused where you got that idea from...


----------



## Jace

MB30 said:


> For whatever reason, im not really excited about Sanders. We need size, but I think they're better options out there at #18.


I can't get excited bout him either. Many feel he's a PF anyway. Good shotblocker though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Today's workouts included:

FSU C Solomon Alabi
USF G Dominique Jones
Marshall C Hassan Whiteside
Radford C Art Parakhouski
Ole Miss G Terrico White
Georgia Tech F Zach Peacock

Link


----------



## Jace

I wonder if Whiteside abused Alabi. Neither of those guys are particularly strong or assertive inside, but Whiteside has length and athleticism advantages like "whoa." I wonder how Jones and White fared against each other as well.


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> I thought it was funny we brought in Patterson despite the fact that he's pretty much a top-ten lock. Considering we also will work out Henry (who is most likely a lottery pick), one might suspect we're considering trading up.
> 
> But yeah, Patterson, Orton, or Bledsoe would be nice.


The Patterson workout has had me troubled since I read it - He's definately a top 10-12 player and i'd say there's 0% chance he's gonna be on the board at #18. Smells of a trade up, but weird that we're looking at a PF when we have Beas (i guess?) and are looking at Amare, Bosh, Booz?

Not saying I wouldn't be thrilled to have Patterson though. He's ready to go now and has been a very good player for Kentucky for 3 years.

I'd be happy with any of those 3 also...although Bledsoe is kinda Mario Chalmers part deux.


----------



## Rather Unique

Not gonna lie, i really don't see the Eric Bledsoe/Chalmers comparison. I see they're both the same size, and kind of played that combo guard hybrid position but I watched both pretty heavy in college, and don't think either were true PGs going into the draft. Although IMO both have the potential to be. 

The big difference to me being, Mario was a better shooter throughout most of his collegiate career, and Bledsoe seems more athletic. 

As for PP, there is a chance he can crack Top 10, but i don't think it's likely. He just doesn't have much upside. He'll likely fall anywhere from 10-20. He's a pretty solid all-around guy, but he's not GREAT at anything and he doesn't have impressive size at 6'9. My belief, is he can be an asset to a playoff contending team, but if i was a team struggling to even make the playoffs, i'd take someone with more upside.


----------



## Rather Unique

Quick follow up on PP, the reason i have a problem picking a guy at the 4 is, that we will be needing help ASAP from our 1st rounder, most likely. Seeing as we'll be aiming at a 4 in FA, in addition to already having Bease, a pick like PP would be a waste, when we can draft someone like Paul George who IMO is Dorrell Wright with a little less polish, right now to step in right away.


----------



## Adam

I think Beasley will get sent to Golden State for their draft pick.


----------



## Rather Unique

Adam said:


> I think Beasley will get sent to Golden State for their draft pick.


We'd have to have someone specific in mind to trade up like that, who would that be? Because, if it was PP, we might as well shoot ourselves. 

I don't really like that spot as well, it's perfect if you have a need for PF as there's gonna be a glut of good 4s at that spot, but unless Cousins falls, Wes Johnson sticks around, or we go Aldrich (who I'm not that high on but **** it he's a 5) it's a bad move to trade Bease for that 6 spot.


----------



## Wade County

Beasley in Golden State would be absurd. I hope that's not the case, but it certainly seems like something we'd do...


----------



## Jace

Wes Johnson would be quite nice here. Maybe not a shot creator, but a nice rebounder and shooter on the wing.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If somebody like Bosh are Amare suits up for the Heat next season, I think Aminu would be a really good fit (supposing you guys are trading with the Warriors). Though he probably isn't ready to jump into the starting role like Wes Johnson would be, Aminu would give you great defense and great rebounding. Plus imagine him and Wade in transition...beautiful.


----------



## Smithian

I want Stanley Robinson badly. Him, Orton, Varnardo, Whiteside, and Aminu are on my wish list.

Patrick Patterson would be a dream come true. Even if he'll be blocked at PF, that guy is 100% HEAT in every way. He could be a player here for a long time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's who worked out for the Heat on Friday:

Kentucky G Eric Bledsoe
Texas G Avery Bradley 
Nevada G Armon Johnson
Kansas G/F Xavier Henry
Fresno State F Paul George
UConn F Stanley Robinson

Link


----------



## Smithian

If we draft any of those bums from UT-Austin, I'll be mad as heck.


----------



## Jace

GregOden said:


> If somebody like Bosh are Amare suits up for the Heat next season, I think Aminu would be a really good fit (supposing you guys are trading with the Warriors). Though he probably isn't ready to jump into the starting role like Wes Johnson would be, Aminu would give you great defense and great rebounding. Plus imagine him and Wade in transition...beautiful.


Aminu and Robinson scare me because I see teams packing the paint when theyre on the floor with Wade and (hypothetically) Bosh/Amare. Our three has to shoot.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bease said:


> Here's who worked out for the Heat on Friday:
> *
> Kentucky G Eric Bledsoe*
> Texas G Avery Bradley
> Nevada G Armon Johnson
> *Kansas G/F Xavier Henry
> Fresno State F Paul George*
> UConn F Stanley Robinson
> 
> Link


Hoping our guy comes from this group...or Whiteside or Orton.


----------



## Jace

We *must *trade up for Paul George. He's too perfect for us and definitely will not be available at #18 now that everyone is catching on to what I've seen since I started looking at this draft.








> *
> Paul George Workout and Interview*
> 
> by: Jim Hlavac, Richard Walker
> June 4, 2010
> 
> 
> Of all the players in this draft, none elicits as wide a range of responses from NBA talent evaluators as Fresno State sophomore Paul George.
> 
> An extremely late bloomer from the out of reach desert town of Palmdale, California who was completely overlooked by Pac-10 teams after being deemed a two-star high school recruit, George is fairly young for his class and appears to have a huge amount of room to grow as a prospect.
> 
> As we quickly found out while watching him work out in Southern California, George is an incredibly tantalizing prospect to watch in person due to his physical tools, versatile skills and considerable upside.
> 
> The first thing you notice is that he is much bigger than the 6-7, 190 pounds he was listed at in high school (or even the 6-8 that Fresno State pegged him as), measuring a legit 6-9 in shoes with a solid 6-11 ¼ wingspan at the NBA combine. Clearly he has grown a few inches in the past few years and, although his body could still stand to put on weight, his frame should have no problem filling out over the next few years.
> 
> The second thing that stood out about George is just how versatile and dynamic a player he is -- far more than we had given him credit for up until this point. Exceptionally smooth with terrific body control and the ability to get off the floor quickly, George is an extremely impressive athlete.
> 
> The last revelation from this workout involved George’s skill level. Despite his imposing size, he is a pure swingman -- not the SF/PF we had listed him as following his freshman season (when he played primarily at the 4 spot). His ball-handling skills are excellent for a 6-9 player. He handles the ball on a string and looks incredibly confident, almost effortless, in the way he creates shots for himself in the mid-range area.
> 
> As you can see in the video below (take note of the sequence starting 28 seconds in), George’s size, coupled with the elevation he gets on his jumper, allows him to get his shot off whenever he pleases in isolation situations. This was something of a curse for him in college, as he was allowed to take pretty much any shot he wanted in an undisciplined, disorganized offensive system. George clearly did not get the kind of direction and accountability that a late blooming player such as himself needs.
> 
> With the right coaching (and a more serious environment), George has the tools to develop into an incredible mismatch.
> 
> George scored in a variety of ways in the competitive four on four pickup games we took in: turnaround jumpers and basic post moves (video 2:07); smooth, effortless NBA 3-pointers (2:17); beautiful mid-range jumpers; off the dribble getting to the rack; and ferocious put-back dunks, which he executed with frightening ease. He’s going to be a terror in transition on the right NBA team. His length and explosiveness allow him to finish incredibly well around the basket -- check out the series of dunks we filmed in the video above, starting at the 5:10 mark, for evidence of that.
> 
> The most impressive part of George’s workout from our perspective was the potential and intensity he showed on the defensive end -- something we rarely saw at Fresno State. His outstanding size, length, lateral quickness and instincts give him the potential to develop into a Trevor Ariza-type defender. He’s capable of defending up to three positions at the NBA level, and is fully capable of impacting a game on that. George’s anticipation skills were on full display. He was able to block shots, get into passing lanes, contest jumpers and generally touch everything in his area.
> 
> George has been criticized for his laid-back demeanor dating back to his high school days. Seeing how easily the game of basketball comes for him, it’s not hard to see where this is coming from. He has gone from being an unheralded prospect to being discussed as a legitimate lottery candidate, which is a huge jump as far as expectations are concerned.
> 
> The biggest factor for George will be whether or not he lands on a team where he’ll be pushed consistently by the coaching staff and challenged to reach his full potential as a player. While his talent is impossible to ignore (and his ceiling is obviously incredibly high), George still has plenty to prove in terms of his ability to impact the game in a manner that is conducive to winning games -- his Fresno State squad underachieved badly this year. He must show that he can play with a killer instinct and display the willingness to do whatever it takes on both ends of the floor to help his team win.
> 
> To his credit, George seems to realize this and touched on that topic in the video above (1:57). Still, there’s a big difference between flashing talent in a workout setting and translating it to an actual NBA game. Much of that will come down to how hard George is willing to work (something his trainer Don McLean praised him for emphatically to us) and the situation he finds himself in.
> 
> In terms of pure upside, though, there may not be five players in this draft with more overall talent than what we saw from George in Los Angeles. The buzz around him has been gradually building over the past few weeks, to the point that it’s no longer a stretch to say he could be the first wing player taken after Wesley Johnson.
> 
> With teams such as the Los Angeles Clippers (his favorite team growing up), Utah Jazz, Memphis Grizzlies and Milwaukee Bucks all looking for a dynamic swingman who can create, shoot and defend, the chance of George being picked in the 8-15 range looks very good at the moment.
> 
> _Note: DraftExpress was present at two separate workouts featuring Paul George.
> 
> The first one (during which our video footage was filmed) was made up of NBA draft prospects, such as George, Jordan Crawford, Damion James, Luke Harangody, Nick Young and Frank Robinson.
> 
> The second workout (which our evaluation is based on) featured the likes of George, Jordan Crawford, Dominic McGuire, Joe Crawford, Frank Robinson, Nik Raivio and Marcus Johnson_


----------



## Wade2Bosh

His build reminds me of a Rudy Gay.


----------



## Rather Unique

He's my #1 target..i really think he's Dorell Wright, right now. So he should be able to step in right away and be effective. 

Paul George FTW!


----------



## Jace

LOL, I was going to make a follow-up post regarding many people most likely negatively comparing him to Dorell, and indicating redundancy. You can't get redundant with two 6-9, long, athletic, smooth, steady-shooting, floor-stretching, ball-handling, solid-passing, defensive-minded, active, good-rebounding a.k.a "versatile" wings; especially when considering having a superstar combo-player like Dwyane already in place. Imagine Dwyane running the point with George and Wright running the wings (and of course LeBron and Bosh filling out an undersized, uber-talented line-up  ), both George and Wright can guard PG's, another great advantage. He'd also allow us to spend money elsewhere if we don't want to retain Wright.

Anyone find it funny that George looks like a cross between Wright, Gay, and Ariza (the three players he'll be compared to the most)?


































Who is who?


----------



## Jace

*Wishful thinking mock draft by me*

Anyone see anything terribly wrong with it (aside from George falling to us)?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More workouts on Monday:

St. Johns F Anthony Mason Jr.
Maryland G Greivis Vasquez 
Alabama PG Mikhail Torrance
Oklahoma F Keith "Tiny" Gallon
Tennessee F Wayne Chism
Miami G James Dews

Link


----------



## Adam

LOL @ Jace on Ira's blog (this has to be you!):



> Q: I-Dub, please use your limitless connections to slip Riley a note imploring him to trade up for Paul George. He fits our (and just about every other team's) small forward needs to a T. Paul George appears to be very similar to Dorell Wright, but more confident and likely cheaper. -- Jordan.
> 
> A: J-Dub, I like George, but he also is somewhat of a limited scorer, due to his shooting limitations. I am sort of over the "he's a good athlete" type of option at small forward. A flat-out scorer would be nice. And Dorell did grow on me last season, although you are correct, the cap makes his return difficult.


Link

I dunno about George though. From that clip posted above, his shot mechanics look way too slow and although it was just one play he was very indecisive on that postup and I would bet that is typical of his routine post play. I would rather go big in this draft but if we had to go SF then Gordon Hayward or Paul George would be fine with me. I think it's damn near 100% that Hayward sticks in this league but George has some uncertainty that scares me.


----------



## Jace

LOL, I hadn't even read that yet. Tis me indeed. Funny thing is, with a last name starting with 'W,' people really do call me J-Dub.

Funny, I sort of feel the opposite about George and Hayward. Hayward is a very talented player, but I feel like his stock may have been over-inflated by his team's surprising play. I worry that his skills (though he's more athletic than some think) will not transfer that well to the pros (not because he's white, I love Babbitt, while he will likely not be as prolific a scorer either). I have an inkling he'll slip if a team either in, or just outside of, the lottery doesn't fall in love with him (very possible considering his winning resume and demeanor in interviews). People also worry that his limited lateral quickness and short wingspan will make him a target on defense.

George, on the other hand, appears tailor-made for the pro game. He's a late bloomer skill-wise, having only played as a PF, and close to the basket in high school (and even solely as a four his freshmen season at Fresno State). So really, he's just beginning to explore a perimeter game, and he already appears a natural at it. This is why he's seen as having a lot of upside. He's really just learning the perimeter. I've heard his shot referred to as having a quick release, but obviously it doesn't really appear that way. It could more of a visual result of his slightly awkward mechanics, and the lift he gets. Either way, his long arms and high-release make this less of a problem. He has unlimited range, too, so I think he'll be able to get his shot off effectively. The kid is improving fast. Earlier scouting reports I've read criticized his ball handling and pull-up jumper abilities, but it's clear he's improved those facets of his game significantly. 

Ultimately I'd prefer to go big, but George and Hayward are two of a slew of wing options I'd approve of (Babbitt, Henry, Anderson, and maybe Pondexter being others). It seems Ira is hinting more at the Heat going after one of the latter guys anyway, considering their scoring abilities.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Seems like whenever a name is brought up on this thread the day before, the very next day they're working out for the Heat :laugh:

Here's today's list of players who worked out with the Heat:

Butler SF Gordon Hayward
New Mexico SF Darrington Hobson
Southeast Louisiana C Patrick Sullivan 
Minnesota F Damian Johnson

Also..


> *Off to New Jersey*
> 
> The Heat will be one of several teams scouting a mass workout hosted by the New Jersey Nets of mostly second-round prospects Wednesday through Friday, seeing some of those players for a second or third time.
> 
> Among those scheduled to work at the sessions are Duke guard Jon Scheyer, Kansas guard Sherron Collins, Texas forward Dexter Pittman, University of Miami forward Dwayne Collins, Notre Dame forward Luke Harangody and Cornell forward Ryan Wittman.


*Link*


----------



## UD40

Sherron Collins? Yes, please!


----------



## Jace

I think Hayward will slip to or past us. Supposedly the Warriors like Henry at 6. Larry Riley wants to go for the BPA.


----------



## Jace

Damion James has made it onto my radar finally. I like him more than Robinson, by far, now. It seems like he can make the transition from college four to NBA three, in a similar role to a Jared Dudley. He looks much more like a SF than I originally thought, and has a picture-perfect and very effective spot-up jumper (coupled with great off-ball movement).

He's the type of player Riley loves. A senior. Averaged a dbl-dbl while under-sized. A team player. High BBall IQ. Can create his own shot. Efficient. Defensive-minded. Strong intagibles. A winner (despite Texas' disappointing season). Very much a Heat player.

I have a feeling he'll be there at 18, and unless Whiteside or Orton are there or we fall for Bledsoe or Bradley (if he's there) James might be the guy Riles wants to grab, even over George and Anderson.

He could make a nice pairing with Beasley (not necessarily with either starting, considering the backlash that that would cause after the hyping of this off season), and play a Posey-type role here.


----------



## Jace

*Really Helpful Statistical Breakdown of the Small Forwards By DraftExpress.com*

James Anderson had a small, but helpful, blurb:



> James Anderson was nothing short of spectacular last season, and it shows here. His 1.07 overall PPP ranks second amongst all players, as do his 20 possessions used per-game. He was above the PPP every in every situation except for guarded catch and shoot situations, and has more experience running the pick and roll (2.9 Pos/G) than any other player on our rankings. High usage/high-efficiency players are extremely difficult to come by, and NBA teams may want to ponder if they’re missing the boat on Anderson due to the fact that he has not been spectacular in workouts. The same thing happened last year with Marcus Thornton.


I hope he's high on our boards, he seems like just the type of scoring-punch we need off-the-bench. I didn't know he was so good with the pick-and-roll, and so efficient.

Also, my feelings about Hayward were slightly validated:



> Going against perceptions of his role on the next level, Gordon Hayward was a below average catch and shoot threat last season, but ranked amongst the second most efficient finishers in our sample at 1.316 PPP. It will be interesting to see if his shooting ability becomes more consistent as he transitions into a role that revolves around that aspect of his game on the next level.


Babbitt also appears to be a less effective spot-up shooter than you'd think, and James and Robinson both made out pretty unfavorably all-around. Meanwhile, Pondexter looks like he could be a sleeper, and another ideal scoring threat:



> Quincy Pondexter ranks as the third most efficient overall scorer on our rankings at 1.066 PPP. He was the second ranked isolation scorer at 0.972 PPP, and scored roughly 1.3 PPP off of 4.4 possessions per-game off of basket cuts and offensive rebounds. He proves well above average as a finisher, and his 42% shooting on pull up jump shots ranks him fourth in this group.


My current board:

Whiteside
George
Bradley
Bledsoe
Orton
Anderson
Babbitt
James
Pondexter
Warren
Hayward
Sanders
Jones

I may have Bledsoe too high, but there's something I really like about him. Orton is kind of low, given his position, but I worry about his knee and apparent lack of explosiveness; not to mention, 6-10 is pushing it.


----------



## UD40

Anderson
Henry
Bledsoe
Hayward
Alabii (sp)

We need help down low, but I don't think Orton is the answer, and I think Whiteside is gone by the late lotto.


----------



## Jace

Henry is gone before we pick, almost no doubt. If not, rejoice!

I can't get myself to like Alabi. I get the feeling his ceiling is a poor-man's Diop.


----------



## Reef Da Chief

Despite the negative press on Whiteside, I like this guy for Miami. If we can get him at 18, I say pull the collective trigger. Such a overconfident center is rare in the league.


----------



## Reef Da Chief

Damn, I have been gone so long my account has been essentially reset to a rookie status.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Reef Da Chief said:


> Damn, I have been gone so long my account has been essentially reset to a rookie status.


What happened to your old account?


----------



## Reef Da Chief

Wade2Bease said:


> What happened to your old account?


I dunno, I had to reset everything and redo my profile. I do however see where my last visit to this forum was July 23 of last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^PM one of the admins and give them your old user name and they can help you get it back up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat held more workouts today with:

Kentucky C Daniel Orton
Texas C Dexter Pittman
Stanford F Landry Fields
Spanish PF Pablo Aguila
Former Southern Miss G Jeremy Wise
Jacksonville PG Ben Smith

*Link*


----------



## Jace

Minnesota is taking Johnson at 4, leaving Cousins to slide to 6-7.

This means Minnie will go C at 16, which means Whiteside, unless they like Orton. DX has us taking Whiteside, but Minnie taking Johnson/George, which wont happen. This means George could slide to us, which I would've loved a week ago, but I've been fantasizing about a Bosh/Whiteside duo upfront lately.


----------



## Reef Da Chief

Jace said:


> Minnesota is taking Johnson at 4, leaving Cousins to slide to 6-7.
> 
> This means Minnie will go C at 16, which means Whiteside, unless they like Orton. DX has us taking Whiteside, but Minnie taking Johnson/George, which wont happen. This means George could slide to us, which I would've loved a week ago, but I've been fantasizing about a Bosh/Whiteside duo upfront lately.


I am definitely a *Hassan Whiteside *fan. If we can get *Patterson* even better but I doubt it. Besides Patterson is a PF that shoots 41% 3pfg


----------



## Reef Da Chief

Wade2Bease said:


> ^PM one of the admins and give them your old user name and they can help you get it back up.


Who are the administrators? My old screen name is REEF DA CHIEF all caps, I couldnt log in and had to reset my password and redo my profile set up and everything....everything appears to be set to zero...hence my rookie status. I was at this forum since....correct me if I am wrong...the BBB.net days. Unless thats another forum. In any case I have time to post away at the BBForum since being off for the summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Reef Da Chief said:


> Who are the administrators? My old screen name is REEF DA CHIEF all caps, I couldnt log in and had to reset my password and redo my profile set up and everything....everything appears to be set to zero...hence my rookie status. I was at this forum since....correct me if I am wrong...the BBB.net days. Unless thats another forum. In any case I have time to post away at the BBForum since being off for the summer.


Here's your old profile. Its still there with all your old posts 

http://www.basketballforum.com/14501-reef_da_chief.html

The admins are the usernames in blue. Pm one of them with your old username and why you cant login and they'll help you get it back.


----------



## Reef Da Chief

Thanks homie!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

Wade2Bease said:


> Here's your old profile. Its still there with all your old posts
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/14501-reef_da_chief.html
> 
> The admins are the usernames in blue. Pm one of them with your old username and why you cant login and they'll help you get it back.


I got it back...thanks again bro.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I got it back...thanks again bro.


No problem :cheers:


----------



## UD40

Who do you guys have on your shortlist for the 2nd round? I think by the time our pick(s) roll around, there will still be some pretty quality players left:

Sherron Collins
Jordan Crawford
Craig Brackins (!!!!)
Lance Stephenson
Manny Harris
Luke Harangody
Trevor Booker
Jerome Jordan
Latavious Williams (worth a gamble)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oklahoma St. G James Anderson and Rider F Ryan Thompson were the latest to work out for the Heat on Monday.


----------



## -33-

B-Easy said:


> Who do you guys have on your shortlist for the 2nd round? I think by the time our pick(s) roll around, there will still be some pretty quality players left:
> 
> Sherron Collins
> Jordan Crawford
> Craig Brackins (!!!!)
> Lance Stephenson
> Manny Harris
> Luke Harangody
> Trevor Booker
> Jerome Jordan
> Latavious Williams (worth a gamble)


I also like Armon Johnson out of Nevada, Jarvis Varnardo out of Miss St., Jerome Randle at Cal, Mikhail Torrance out of 'Bama, and Terrico White out of Ole Miss.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bease said:


> Oklahoma St. G *James Anderson* and Rider F Ryan Thompson were the latest to work out for the Heat on Monday.


Who was it that said every time we mention a guy on here he gets worked out a day or two later? I recently made a post about how I hoped Anderson is in our sights. Too bad he was hampered by a hamstring injury, though. I hope he still impressed. He definitely wants to play here:



> Although limited by a hamstring injury during his one-on-one session with Rider forward Ryan Thompson, Anderson was the latest to appreciate Riley's evaluation.
> 
> ``It's an honor just to be able to have the chance to work out here,'' said Anderson, who follows Blake Griffin, Michael Beasley and Kevin Durant as the Big 12's top player. ``Being able to show coaches what I can do here, it's just a bit different.''


*here*

I like Armon Johnson, too, but think he'll be gone by the time we pick in the 2nd. Randle, Pittman, Varnado, and Rautins have my attention.


----------



## UD40

Anderson has been my #1 guy since the jump. I really hope we get him.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

For Heat's second round pick I like Terrico White out of Miss. He is 6'5" and 3.7% body fat. Has great physical tools and has a very confident and smooth game. On the opposite end of the spectrum fitness wise is Dexter Pittman who I also like. He can prob push people around in the post. Also like Tiny Gallon..with a name like that he has to be good. Gallon is a hell of a rebounder and is a decent 17 foot jump shooter who can likely extend his range to beyond the arc. I like 3 point shooting big men and the heat needs 'em.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Who was it that said every time we mention a guy on here he gets worked out a day or two later?


:wave:


----------



## Jace

Good call. Clearly someone here is a Heat spy. 



B-Easy said:


> Anderson has been my #1 guy since the jump. I really hope we get him.


Have you watched him play a lot? Who would you compare him to, and do you think he could score consistently in our system?


----------



## Wade County

I'd be happy with any of the aforementioned:

James Anderson
Daniel Orton
Quincy Pondexter
Gordon Hawyard

But who knows really, we may trade up, or we may get a slider. 

I'm not 100% sold on this Whiteside kid, but he's long and can block shots...so I guess that's a plus.

I want Varnado in the 2nd for Smithian's head explosion.


----------



## UD40

Jace said:


> Good call. Clearly someone here is a Heat spy.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you watched him play a lot? Who would you compare him to, and do you think he could score consistently in our system?


He put up around 22 a game, and in the Big 12, that's not too shabby to say the least. A lot of times people tagged him as the best SG in the nation. I can see him being a contributor right off the bat here (Free Agency pending, of course.)

I'd say he's a poor-man's Joe Johnson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MB30 said:


> I want Varnado in the 2nd for Smithian's head explosion.


I was gonna write something similar earlier :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

From what i've read, Anderson sounds like a good shooter who can play the 2 and 3. NBADraft.net says he has a textbook release and is a deadly catch a shoot player. 

Gets to the line at a good rate, shoots well off the dribble but isnt the most athletic of wing prospects. Is a pretty poor defender also, but we can Heat-erize him there I guess. He's 21 and a Junior, so he's ready to play now.

I like the sound of his game though. At 6'6" he's not ideal size for a 3 but could definately see spot minutes there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just realized that the draft is just 10 days away 

These weeks have flown by.


----------



## Wade County

Also, I like Lance Stephenson for our 2nd round pick - he was a very highly touted prospect in High School. Last time I liked a high schooler it was Blatche, and he turned out a good pick in the middle-late 2nd round.


----------



## Smithian

I can see it now..








= "The Miami Heat are on the clock."

_Me _=
















= "I think the Miami Heat look at someone like Eric Bledsoe or Jarvis Varnardo with this pick."

_Me _= :baseldance:








= "The Miami Heat have selected Jarvis Varnardo, center, Mississippi State University."

_Me _= :| ... :eek8:... :shocked: .... :drool2: ... :headbang: ... :woot: ... :combust:


----------



## Wade County

:laugh:

Just so we're clear - if the Heat pick Varnado at #18 i'll kill somebody.


----------



## Adam

Why does everybody who likes this guy in this thread keep spelling his name Varnardo?


----------



## Smithian

Adam said:


> Why does everybody who likes this guy in this thread keep spelling his name Varnardo?


Bad habit I began his sophomore year. Can't break out of it. He's Varnardo in my heart. Or Jarvis. Sounds cooler than Varnado.

:whoknows:


----------



## Jace

I was really happy to learn it was 'Varnado' and not the 'Varnardo' we constantly heard from Smithian. Varnardo sounds retarded, and stupid to say. And I would hate him at 18, sorry. Sanders would be a better choice there, at worst.

I can't like Stephenson. After watching Gunning for that #1 Spot, I was really intrigued and looked him up. Then, and since, I read nothing but bad stuff about him. Draftexpress thinks he was waaaay overrated by the New York media trying to hype up their next prodigal son. Unfortunately it all went to his head and raised expectations way over what they should have been, considering his limited talents. Long arms and good mid-range game, that's about it. Pass.

And regarding Anderson, I've read a ton on him. The most intriguing being he seems to resemble a taller Marcus Thornton. I was just wondering if you liked him a lot because you had watched him play at OSU.

Supposedly his jumper isn't that picture-perfect-looking (despite being effective) and as a result has not been impressing in work outs. Could be good for us.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

What do you guys think about Pondexter? DraftExpress keeps harping praise on him,. Looks pretty solid and seems to have a guarantee in the mid-first round. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieuZLXWrJJM


----------



## UD40

If Vernardo is the guy at 18, I would lose all hope in our drafting abilities.


----------



## UD40

Word is some scouts see Larry Sanders falling between #15 and #25. He's a 6'9" big man from VCU, who knows, maybe we'll hive him a look at 18. A lot of scouts seem to love his upside.


----------



## Jace

LOL, I love how we keep butchering Vornado's name.

Sanders is seen by most as a reach at 18. He'll need a few years before he has enough girth to even play C.

Pondexter would also be a bit of a reach at 18. He was rumored to have a promise from the Heat because we were the last to work him out after he skipped out on the Chicago combine. It's BS. He would be an intriguing guy to trade down for though. He's not even in most 1st-round mocks I've seen.

I have a question for everyone. If everyone else you'd want is gone and these are the best four guys available on the Heat's board, who do you take?

James Anderson
Daniel Orton
Damion James
Eric Bledsoe


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> LOL, I love how we keep butchering Vornado's name.
> 
> Sanders is seen by most as a reach at 18. He'll need a few years before he has enough girth to even play C.
> 
> Pondexter would also be a bit of a reach at 18. He was rumored to have a promise from the Heat because we were the last to work him out after he skipped out on the Chicago combine. It's BS. He would be an intriguing guy to trade down for though. He's not even in most 1st-round mocks I've seen.
> 
> I have a question for everyone. If everyone else you'd want is gone and these are the best four guys available on the Heat's board, who do you take?
> 
> James Anderson
> Daniel Orton
> Damion James
> Eric Bledsoe


I really like James Anderson. He and Hayward are at the top of my list. Sorry, but I can't shake the feeling that we're going to screw this pick up like we usually do.


----------



## UD40

Anderson, without a doubt. Then Bledsoe, as for Orton and James, not really interested.


----------



## Smithian

B-Easy said:


> If Vernardo is the guy at 18, I would lose all hope in our drafting abilities.


Jarvis Varnado averaged 13.8 ppg, 10.3 rpg, and 4.7 bpg this year. Three time SEC defensive player of the year. Clearly developed his game each year at Mississippi State. He has great wing span and can jump out of the gym. Has a mean streak. All time leader in blocked shots in division one. Would instantly be our best shot blocker.

I consider that a good resume.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

Jace said:


> LOL, I love how we keep butchering Vornado's name.
> 
> Sanders is seen by most as a reach at 18. He'll need a few years before he has enough girth to even play C.
> 
> Pondexter would also be a bit of a reach at 18. He was rumored to have a promise from the Heat because we were the last to work him out after he skipped out on the Chicago combine. It's BS. He would be an intriguing guy to trade down for though. He's not even in most 1st-round mocks I've seen.
> 
> I have a question for everyone. If everyone else you'd want is gone and these are the best four guys available on the Heat's board, who do you take?
> 
> James Anderson
> Daniel Orton
> Damion James
> Eric Bledsoe


If HASSAN WHITESIDE is gone at 18 then I would prefer the Heat drafted Daniel Orton from the list you provided. I don't care for any of the four on that list unless they can be acquired in the second round. But, I'd take Orton simply for his upside.


----------



## Smithian

I'd rather Orton over Varnado.


----------



## Wade County

Out of those 4, probably:

Anderson
Orton
Bledsoe
James

The Heat probably have that order completely the other way around :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Looking at the DX mock, there's been some big swings:

- Henry is now at #8 to LAC
- Orton is now at #21 to OKC
- Whiteside is now at #23 to Twolves
- Anderson is only just sneaking into the 1st round at #30 to Wiz

This is a TOUGH draft to predict. I'd be pretty excited if Aldrich slipped to us, we could use a big guy like him, a Pryzbilla type.


----------



## Smithian

Damion James sucks.


----------



## Wade County

He doesn't fit what i'm after either - but I heard Chad Ford say the word 'motor' when talking about him, and figured the Heat were sold then and there :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Having a hard time trying to figure out who would be best for us since I have no idea what this roster will end up looking like after this summer.

SF has been a weakness for us for years so George, Heyword, Anderson, and James may be good options.

Bledsoe just might be this years Collison, Holliday or Lawson.

And You can almost never go wrong with height so you got Orton, Alabi, and Whiteside.

Riles has got to come through here. We need this kid to come in and be an instant impact player.


----------



## UD40

What has Whiteside done in workouts to hurt his stock so much?


----------



## Jace

My list would probably be MB30's with, maybe, Orton and Bledsoe oscillating back and forth depending on how I feel that day. While Bledsoe has more questions and concerns about his skill-set, Orton not only projects as a back-up, but his lack of athleticism, less-than-ideal height, and injury history concern me. Still, though, we need size in all ways and he could wind up being Kendrick Perkins-like.

I like Pittman in the 2nd, though, he could probably play an identical role to Orton after shedding a few more pounds. He's more experienced too. (There'd be something to say about being able to throw both at teams off-the-bench, though.)

That said, Bledsoe could still be a slight reach at 18. Hence I believe Anderson would be the best value at that slot. Ira told me the problem with him is he's a SG, when sked if the Heat appear interested. Does he not remember us playing a smaller Eddie Jones there for a 59-win season? I'd hate to see us miss out on another one of these super-microwave players that have been shining lately (Thornton, Morrow, Crawford, Murray). We've needed one for so long, and Anderson could be better than all of those guys. Cook is unlikely to become that type of player.

My most likely scenario is still "With the 18th pick, the Miami Heat select Damion James out of the University of Texas."

And/or a few picks later "We have a trade to announce: The Miami Heat have traded [18th draft pick] to [blank] for cash considerations."


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

B-Easy said:


> What has Whiteside done in workouts to hurt his stock so much?


I don't think he has necessarily done anything wrong...I think the realization is that most teams in the first round do not see the lure of a center but instead are looking at the glute of quality guards and forwards which this draft has many good prospects. I heard Toronto needs a true center and are split on Orton or Whiteside at 13. Lastly, the unpredictability of this draft has stocks rising and falling with the rising and setting of the sun. I don't think most teams even know what they are looking for. But as for Miami, barring a lottery slider, I say a 7 foot center with a 7' 7" wingspan blocking 5 shots a game and working on post moves from the Dream himself should be a no-brainer at 18.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

Who is Art Parakhouski? NBADraftnet has us taking him with pick 48.

Anyone has specifics on this kid?:read::read::read:


----------



## Wade County

Art Parakhouski is some guy that I don't want Miami to draft :laugh:


----------



## Jace

LOL, like every mock I've seen has us taking Art in the 2nd. I don't get it. Maybe he's this year's Stanko Baric, or Roberto Duenas. Draft and stash, never to be heard from again.

Damion James could either be the type of player we love here (see: Posey), or absolutely can't stand (see: Diawarra). I personally wouldn't want to take the risk of him not being a true perimeter player.



B-Easy said:


> What has Whiteside done in workouts to hurt his stock so much?


I don't know, could be other bigs making good impressions. While he has one of the highest upsides of anyone in the draft, he's also one of the rawest. Either way, I'd be happy to see his stock dip a bit...just enough.



MB30 said:


> Looking at the DX mock, there's been some big swings:
> 
> - Henry is now at #8 to LAC
> - Orton is now at #21 to OKC
> - Whiteside is now at #23 to Twolves
> - Anderson is only just sneaking into the 1st round at #30 to Wiz
> 
> This is a TOUGH draft to predict. I'd be pretty excited if Aldrich slipped to us, we could use a big guy like him, a Pryzbilla type.


Wow, I haven't checked it today. It seems Larry Sanders got a boost. I've felt for a little while that someone could fall more in love with Sanders than Whiteside. Sanders is like a two-inch-shorter version of Whiteside with more experience and less character questions.

Aldrich doesn't slip past Minny's #16 pick, IMO. Though they are rumored to want two wings with their picks (Johnson/George, maybe), they'd love to get Aldrich, as he and Love are really good friends and they need a big defensive C. Then they'd trade Jefferson for a wing. Unless someone else they REALLY love falls to them, Aldrich is gone by 17.

Please no Alabi. Dude's a stiff. We'd be better off with Seraphin. He doesn't have the glory of being 7+ feet, but he's much more active and with a higher ceiling.


----------



## Jace

Regarding Whiteside/Sanders, pulled this off of the *DX board*, by "coachjon":



> Larry Sanders is a lock to go in the mid to late 1st round NBA executives are very high on him after great workouts against some of the top bigmen in draft including Cole Aldrich.


Good to know. I hope he gets picked among the top-17.


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> Regarding Whiteside/Sanders, pulled this off of the *DX board*, by "coachjon":
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. I hope he gets picked among the top-17.


Yeah, Sanders and Alabi are 2 guys i'm not at all interested in.

Whiteside i'm not completely against, I'm just worried he could be pretty raw. We need someone who can bang and play a role now - not a project.


----------



## Jace

Whiteside's lack of bangability is my major concern with him, in terms of playing now. A lot of C's can't take the bang, though, but this is why I propose Pittman in round 2. He definitely can take a beating. (no ****)

Alabi is also supposedly loved by Toronto. People have been liking him a lot and he scored the highest on the mental tests. If he and Sanders went before our pick, things would be looking quite nice for us, most likely.

Speaking of Toronto, they're heavily rumored to be shopping Jack (Bosh's GT roommate and good friend), Calderon, and Hedo (of course), and probably some other vets. Their goal is to get more 1st-round picks. Sound like a team that expects to retain Chris Bosh?

Could it have any implications on their attempts to work out a S&T using Bosh? Colangelo has said all along that he intends to keep a running dialogue with Chris so they can work something out where Toronto doesn't get totally boned if he leaves. This is what scares me. I don't see them taking back our only chip (Beas), and another team can swoop in with a way better offer. It's up to CB4, though. He can say he only wants to play here, but what are the chances? He's going to want the most money possible, and a S&T is the only way to accomplish that south of the border.


----------



## Rather Unique

I really can't get with y'all on the James Anderson at SF love. It's just not going to work for us. We need a good defender we can throw on a teams best player (eventually), so that Wade doesn't hold the burden of that. At least a guy who can guard his counterpart at SF. Also Anderson is BARELY 6'6 and only has a wingspan of 6'8 at that. In comparison, X. Henry is a solid 6'6 but has wingspan of 6'11.25!! So he has a better chance of playing SF with the length to make up for his lack of height. We can always grab a scorer in the 2nd round, and cross our fingers...Crawford, Stephenson, Willie Warren, depending on who drops. 

I like James Anderson, and think he's going to be a good 2guard. But he's not playing the 3, save for spot minutes, and that's not what we need right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Doesnt affect us since we pick before them but...


> Daniel Orton has canceled all six of his remaining workouts, according to an NBA source. Speculation is that he may have a promise from OKC


----------



## Jace

I think most of us who like Anderson see him as a 6th man for us, ideally. As deep and talented as this draft is, I don't think we're guaranteed a starter at 18. A rotation player? Yes. I think we both agree that Anderson's size and defense would keep him from being a starter.

Teams often go small when they go to their benches, and many threes off-the-bench fall in the 6-6 range. Just to note, Anderson is a half-inch shorter than Henry, the same half-inch you left off of Anderson's 6-8.5 wingspan (still underwhelming), at that. Clearly he doesn't have ideal size, but he's said to be better at guarding guys bigger than him than smaller.

Sure there are scorers later on in the draft, but none have his size even (all appear to be combo guards), nor are they has efficient or prolific. I think you're underestimating his abilities a little bit. He's the kind of guy who you can ignore the size of. We can work on his D.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bease said:


> Doesnt affect us since we pick before them but...


Beat me to it. Interesting that he's happy with a promise at 21. Some think he can go much higher. I guess all of the other workouts were for teams past 21.


----------



## Rather Unique

Jace said:


> I think you're underestimating his abilities a little bit. He's the kind of guy who you can ignore the size of. We can work on his D.


Nah I'm pretty familiar with his abilities, and i'm high on the guy. i'd just rather shoot for a possible starter for our situation. 

Anderson will always have Wade in his way, so his ceiling on our team is a 6th man like you said, and a spot 3. That'd be fine normally, but right now our team has too many holes for that IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> In ESPN Magazine's annual mock draft that features selections of active players, Heat guard Daequan Cook utilized the Heat's No. 18 selection on Florida State center Solomon Alabi. "He's a true center who can run the floor, block shots and has a better jump shot than he's given credit for," Cook wrote. "He'd be a great add."


I wonder why DQ didnt go for a wing player who can shoot?


----------



## Jace

LOL he went with the guy that won't go near his minutes. Couldn't help but mention his jumper though.


----------



## Wade County

Sly dog DQ :laugh:

Any chance at trading up in the draft? Probably not, considering we value our cap space. Interesting that we worked out Patterson and Babbitt though.


----------



## Wade County

My 1st round targets:

Paul George (Sophomore, SF)
Xavier Henry (Freshman, SG/SF)
Pat Patterson (Junior, PF)
Hassan Whiteside (Freshman, C)
Daniel Orton (Freshman, C)

My 2nd round targets:

Stanley Robinson (Senior, SF/PF)
Lance Stephenson (Freshman, SG)
Jarvis Varnado (Senior, PF)
Omar Samhan (Senior, C)
Sherron Collins (Senior, PG)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat.com put up some vids of some of the draft prospects working out with the Heat

http://www.nba.com/heat/index_main.html


----------



## Jace

I'm starting to think this thread and all my enthusiasm have been a waste. Considering all of the team's trying to acquire first-rounders in this unprecedentedly deep draft, and *this *from A-Woj:



> The Miami Heat’s draft pick at No. 18 is available, league sources say. “They want to sell it to clear cap space,” one Western Conference executive said


...I'm doubting we keep our pick/selection.

Also there...



> *Orton stock dropping*
> 
> There’s a great deal of uncertainty and caution surrounding Kentucky center Daniel Orton, who has cancelled several workouts in the final days before the draft, but has tentatively planned a visit with Indiana on Tuesday.
> 
> League executives say Orton has been out of shape and struggling with knee issues during the predraft process. Orton, a 6-foot-10 freshman, had planned to hire agent Raymond Brothers, but sources said an internal family struggle over control has kept him without formal representation. With so much uncertainty surrounding Orton, he could face a steep drop Thursday night.
> 
> Orton has been working out with former NBA coach Bob Hill. As one Eastern Conference executive said Monday, “There are too many red flags right now.”


Kinda disappointing considering draftexress outlined every single one of these issues as potential problems with Orton. Out of shape. Bad knees. Meddling father. Skip this dude.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Maybe not Jace..

*Heat scout: 'No question' team looking to utilize 1st-rounder*


> If the Miami Heat already has plans in place to unload its first-round pick in Thursday's NBA draft, it is news to Vice President of Player Personnel Chet Kammerer.
> 
> Amid widespread reports that the Heat is looking to avoid the $1.2 million cap hit associated with its No. 18 choice, Kammerer said Tuesday at AmericanAirlines Arena that there is "no question" the team is placing its focus on executing a first-round selection.
> 
> "We have worked diligently and we have worked hard, long hours," Kammerer said of identifying options for that selection.
> 
> That doesn't mean the Heat wouldn't be receptive to a trade, with several teams looking to move into the Heat's area of the draft.
> 
> "We've had some interest in our 18th pick," Kammerer said. "There's been some play, some interest. I don't think there's anything really hot right now. Usually those things take place really late in the process, draft night."
> 
> With such an intense focus on the July 1 start of free agency, the timing of the draft leaves the Heat in a somewhat awkward position, unaware of the exact players it is going to be building around.
> 
> "I wish we could have free agency first, see how that works out, and then have the draft and try to fill in the gaps," Kammerer said. "But it doesn't work that way, so you don't spend any time thinking about that."
> 
> While hopeful of exercising a first-round pick, Kammerer is not so certain about the team's three second-round slots.
> 
> "I don't see us drafting three players in the 40s," he said. "I know we have 41, 42 and 48. I would be surprised if we would use all those three draft picks for players this year."


----------



## Jace

Ahh, that's better.

Looks like George will be gone as he's in the green room.

&

*We're kind of a big deal*



> Bob Holtzman will report from Cleveland with news associated with the Cavaliers, including the latest on LeBron James and the team’s coaching search;
> Rachel Nichols will report from New York; George Smith will report from Chicago; *and Shelley Smith will report from Miami.* All three teams are expected to be among the most active in free agency this offseason.


LOL. Clearly we're the after-thought of the group, but we made the list, unlike NJ or LAC, albeit last. Shelley Smith...pshh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I look forward to all of those reporters giving us loads and loads on absolutely nothing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This is a tweet from a writer from hoopsworld so you probably cant believe it all that much...



> The Miami Heat have an offer to move into the lottery but haven't decided what they're going to do as of yet, according to a source.


http://twitter.com/alexkennedynba


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> ``We would prefer to fill a need, but I think that's real dangerous,'' Kammerer said of plans for the No. 18 pick. ``We can still use a point guard, and yet in this draft, I think there are three or four. To say we're taking a point at 18, I just don't see us doing that. Where this draft has some depth, which I think is good for us, is once you get to about 25 to 30 to almost 40. I'm hopeful we get a good player at 41.''


Link

Speaking the truth or throwing up some smoke screens?

More from Kammerer


> Chet Kammerer, the Heat's vice president of player personnel, said Tuesday, ``I would be surprised if we use all three picks in the 40s'' in Thursday's NBA Draft (41, 42, 48). Amid reports Miami wants to dump its No. 18 pick to create $1.2 million in cap space, Kammerer said, ``We really like 15 guys. We hope one of those 15 is there at 18. We've had some interest in the 18th pick but I don't think there's anything hot right now.''


Link


----------



## Wade County

Ahh the draft - who knows if half of the crap making headlines is accurate.


----------



## UD40

Apparently we promise Orton at 18. Then we're selling it. Then we're trading it. Then we promised him again. Then we're trying too move up.

I ****ING LOVE DRAFT TIME!!!!! :CHEERS:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Where did you read that about Orton?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So, what now at 32?


----------



## Wade County

So, now that we have 4 second round picks - likelyhood of Varnado just went up Smithian! :laugh:


----------



## Adam

When is Jor-El's option deadline? Is it the 25th? He has to be staying if at this point he hasn't exercised that option, right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He has to decide by tomorrow.


> Heat center Joel Anthony has until Thursday, the day of the draft, to decide whether to pick up his roughly $900,000 option for next season or to opt out of his contract to enter free agency. From all indications, Joel and agent Mike Higgins have struggled with the decision. But I'm told that the shot-blocking specialist is leaning toward opting out, a move the Heat expects.


Link


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

Wade2Bease said:


> So, what now at 32?


Terrico White, Tiny Gallon or Pondexter if he falls.


----------



## Wade County

Pondexter would be a great get at #32. I'd be psyched.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Pondexter would be good at 32.

Orton as well if he somehow falls after everything that's popped up in the past week.


----------



## Wade County

^ Very possible - there's always a few that slip, so we should get good value at #32 and out picks in the 40's.


----------



## UD40

Craig Brackins x4


----------



## Jace

Im not mad at 32. As Chet said, this draft has very good depth in that range, while all of the guys we like (I like about 15, too) could be gone at 18.

Pondexter would be a nice grab, and I suspect the Heat are targeting him here, barring a slide from someone else.

Funny, DQ got shipped out with the pick after trying to give his input on it. I guess he could be playing with Alabi (or Orton) in OKC, lol.


----------



## UD40

A few rumors say Orton may fall out of the 1st round, and if Vasquez falls to the 32nd pick, don't expect us to pass up on him.


----------



## Adam

Hayward goes #9 and George goes #10 so I love us trading the pick even more.


----------



## Wade County

Lotta guys dropping though - Henry & Ed Davis, Babbitt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

According to Woj, if Bradley doesnt go 19, he may slip. I wonder if he'd slip all the way to 32.


----------



## Wade County

Interesting - we'll get a 1st round talent at 32, for sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Funny about Bledsoe still going 18 even though it wasnt to us.

His description by Bilas sounded like everything we needed though. He can hit open shots and is best on D at guarding the ball. Probably the two things we've been needing Mario to be better at.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bradley to Celtics. There goes that.


----------



## Wade County

There goes Bradley :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Orton and Whiteside still on the board. We grab one of them and Jor-El may become an afterthought.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bease said:


> Funny about Bledsoe still going 18 even though it wasnt to us.
> 
> His description by Bilas sounded like everything we needed though. He can hit open shots and is best on D at guarding the ball. Probably the two things we've been needing Mario to be better at.


Apparently he's heading to the Clippers - not sure what for yet though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Yup, Bledsoe traded to the Clips for a future 1st.

Anderson to the Spurs. Nice pick for them.


----------



## Adam

I wonder if we would have taken Anderson. If we had stayed at #18 my two top guys were gone and I would have wanted him but I'm not sure we would have taken him. He's good enough for San Antonio but Heat culture doesn't make a lot of sense when it comes to the draft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jon Barry is ****ing horrible. Who the hell thought he'd be good at this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Brackins to the Hornets. Sorry B-Easy


----------



## Adam

Damion James
Dominique Jones
Daniel Orton
Hassan Whiteside

All left on the board! We can get a player at 32. This is excellent.


----------



## Wade County

^ and Pondexter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Alabi and Pondexter as well.


----------



## Jace

A LOT of reaches going on. I still think my no. 1 for 18, Whiteside, will be gone, but we'll get a first-round talent at 32, and maybe even beyond.

Crazy draft, IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

According to Woj, with the last Blazers pick, Fernandez is now even more expendable. Look at his contract. He's owed only $1.2 million. Would be a nice pickup if we werent trying to save up every penny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There goes James.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bease said:


> There goes James.


*sigh*

And to ATLANTA of all teams. That franchise is clueless. Jones and Whiteside now my top 2 for us.


----------



## Wade County

He's being traded to NJ also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^I wonder why? James and Williams seem like the exact same player.

There goes Jones..


----------



## Adam

Jones would have been beautiful here. I'm not saying anything else before our pick because I'm jinxing us.


----------



## Wade County

Orton, Whiteside, Pondexter still on the board.


----------



## Wade County

**** - there goes Quincy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And there goes Pondexter. 

Whiteside or Orton next :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

Looks like a top center will drop to us at #32. Awesome.

Hopefully we pick up a guy like Whiteside, Alabi, etc at that spot and then try to sell off the rest of our picks or just take foreigners we'll never hear about again.

Don't rule out Stanley Robinson or another upper classmen at our spot.


----------



## Wade County

Im quietly hoping for Willie Warren also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hawks get Crawford and will apparently go big at 31, the pick they get in the trade with NJ. Not good for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Vasquez to Memphis


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Orton to the Magic

****ing hell. Did they really need another big?


----------



## Wade County

Orton to Magic.

Sigh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 picks away.

Whiteside and Alabi still on board. Atlanta may take one of them though.


----------



## Adam

This needs to hurry up. If I see the "Knight and Day" commercial one more time I feel that I may slip into a murderous rage.


----------



## -33-

I'd rather have Alabi, but would be OK with Whiteside...Atlanta should take one at #31 though

If we go guard, I want Terrico White or Armon Johnson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lazar Hayward to the T-Wolves.

We'll have a shot at one of those bigs if we want.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Holy ****. Start this 2nd rd already...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

NJ (for ATL) select Pleiss

Now he's off to OKC

Heat up next!


----------



## Wade County

Hoping for Whiteside, Stephenson, Varnado...Warren...


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

Whiteside hopefully.


----------



## Adam

Hoping Whiteside, expecting Alabi.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat select Dexter Pittman

So we go BIG


----------



## Wade County

Shoulda gone Whiteside...but Pittman is a unit


----------



## Adam

I've seen Dexter in person enough to know he wasn't the best choice here. Whatever...


----------



## Jace

DAMNIT PAT! I wanted Whiteside for the 18th!!!! I liked Pittman later on, but over Alabi and Whiteside? WTF did Hasssan do?

****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just under 7'0 in shoes, just over 300lbs, and with a 7'6 wingspan.

Cant wait to see how he is once the Heat get their hands on him and get him in the crazed shape that Riles likes of all his players.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There goes Whiteside


----------



## Jace

Thank god we traded 18. I know its early, but Pat really, really overthinks the draft. This was easy as it gets and he blew it.

Time will tell, but there's almost no question Whiteside is the better player in 3-4 years. 5.4 blocks a game vs. 2, for one.

Whip this kid into shape.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Don't mind the Pittman pick if we get him into shape. He lost 100 lbs already so he should have the attitude necessary to become a beast.


----------



## Jace

Pittman better become a ****ing starter within three seasons. This is crazy, I went into this draft hoping we'd grab Pittman, but NOT OVER WHITESIDE.

Oh yeah, and DO NOT TENDER JOEL FOR THE LOVE OF JEBUS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just checked this thread. Orton and Pittman worked out against each other when we brought both to Miami. 

Maybe not drafting Whiteside shows a confidence that we'll be able to land a Bosh or Amare so we went with a true C?


----------



## Jace

One last thing about Whiteside for the rest of my life: If Beasley never happened, I think Hassan would have been our pick. All Mike did was reinforce our club's relentless pursuit of an all-David Robinson line-up.

So...Willie Warren, Jarvis Varnado, Andy Rautins, Tiny Gallon...who else?


----------



## -33-

Good pick.

Lock Pittman in the gym with Zo for the rest of the summer, and he'll be a steal.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bease said:


> Just checked this thread. Orton and Pittman worked out against each other when we brought both to Miami.
> 
> Maybe not drafting Whiteside shows a confidence that we'll be able to land a Bosh or Amare so we went with a true C?


All scouts see Whiteside as a true C, at least down the line, despite his face-up game and jump-shooting ability, not to mention the slight frame. He def needs weight, but he's a C.


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> One last thing about Whiteside for the rest of my life: If Beasley never happened, I think Hassan would have been our pick. All Mike did was reinforce our club's relentless pursuit of an all-David Robinson line-up.
> 
> So...Willie Warren, Jarvis Varnado, Andy Rautins, Tiny Gallon...who else?


Alabi if he falls.


----------



## Adam

DQ for 3 said:


> Good pick.
> 
> Lock Pittman in the gym with Zo for the rest of the summer, and he'll be a steal.


Dexter is really cool and I hope he succeeds, especially after what he just went through with his brother, but he's going to need a TON of work. He's so far away. He's at the bottom of the mountain looking at an Everest.


----------



## -33-

If nothing else, re-sign Haslem and have him teach Pitt how to lose weight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, what a fall for Alabi.

If there's one thing i'm confident in with this team, its getting guys in shape. That's why I dont have too much of a problem with the Pittman pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lance Stephenson to Indy

Miami on the clock


----------



## -33-

Alabi/Jordan/Lawal/Varnardo

then

Torrance/Warren/Robinson


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat select Varnado

Smithian just passed out :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

smithiiiiii!!!!! 




(ugh) joel anthony part 2 maybe?...


----------



## Adam

Are we going to get a single guy who can play next year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat select Da'Sean Butler WVU


----------



## -33-

Varnardo and Butler........I like these picks so far!


----------



## Adam

DQ for 3 said:


> Varnardo and Butler........I like these picks so far!


Maybe for 2012. None of these guys can play next year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Is Butler even gonna be healthy enough to play right now?


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bease said:


> Is Butler even gonna be healthy enough to play right now?


No.


----------



## -33-

Adam said:


> Maybe for 2012. None of these guys can play next year.



Are we expecting to win next year? If so, why would you expect these guys to step right in? They shouldn't be expected to play significant roles.

Butler will return to basketball is February, Pittman and Varnado have an uphill climb, but both could possibly wear warmups on the end of the bench.


----------



## Jace

Varnado!!!

Sorry, I'm behind on DVR. I think we ALL knew this was coming, what with the messiah Smithian.


----------



## Adam

DQ for 3 said:


> Are we expecting to win next year?


YES!

We should at least be trying to find gems who can fill out this roster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Could Butler could be a guy who we send to Europe this year, keep his rights and keep him off our books, and bring him back next year?

Oh, so he cant play until Feb? Damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jerome Jordan to the Bucks

Alabi must have sucked at these workouts.


----------



## -33-

ESPN Insider's take....

2(32)	Miami (From Oklahoma City via Minnesota)	Dexter Pittman	6-11	303	C	Texas
The Heat love Pittman. They believe if he loses 25 to 30 pounds he could be a dominant force in the paint. He's worth the risk here.

11(41)	Miami (From New Orleans)	Jarvis Varnado	6-10	210	PF	Mississippi St.
Varnado is the best shot-blocker in the draft and is a good value pick for the Heat. If he were a bit stronger or a bit taller, he would've gone much higher. He reminds me of the Nuggets' Chris Andersen.

12(42)	Miami (From Toronto)	Da'Sean Butler	6-7	225	SF	West Virginia
Butler would've been a first-round pick had he not torn his ACL at the end of the year. It's probably going to be February, at the earliest, before he's ready to play. But if the Heat are patient, and he recovers, he's a very good value.

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/draft/results/rounds/_/year/2010/round/2


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Alabi has a medical red flag according to Jon Givony.

**** it. Take a chance on the kid. Why not at this point?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gallon to the Bucks

Heat up again


----------



## -33-

Willie Warren or Torrance!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat select Latavious Williams from the NBDL

...


----------



## -33-

glad we could make history tonight


----------



## -33-

18(48)	Miami	Latavious Williams	6-8	20	SF	NBDL
Williams is the first player ever drafted from the D-League. He's an excellent athlete and a good rebounder with a strong motor

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/draft/results/rounds/_/year/2010/round/2


----------



## -33-

DQ for 3 said:


> 18(48)	Miami	Latavious Williams	6-8	20	SF	NBDL
> Williams is the first player ever drafted from the D-League. He's an excellent athlete and a good rebounder with a strong motor
> 
> http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/draft/results/rounds/_/year/2010/round/2



We traded Latavious Williams to Oklahoma City.

"Now back to the draft, a league source tells FanHouse Miami's 48th pick has been dealt to OKC, so Thunder get Tulsa PF Latavious Williams."

http://twitter.com/samickFanHouse


----------



## HKF

Not a surprise, Thunder are invested in his development.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No surprise. We werent expecting to keep all 4 of these guys anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dwayne Collins from the U! to the Suns


----------



## UD40

Very content with the draft.

The Butler is selection could be a great return on investment if he gets healthy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> And for a team craving as much salary cap space as possible, here's the good news: Unlike first-round picks, second-round picks do not count against the salary cap until they are signed.
> 
> "We feel like we drafted three first-round picks in the second round," Riley said. "We had all three of those guys in the first round . . . I love Jarvis Varnado. We only wanted to draft two guys, but when DaSean was there, we said that was too good an opportunity."
> 
> Miami will field a team in an NBA summer league in Las Vegas and can decide which of the second-rounders to invite to camp and which to stash overseas.
> 
> Pittman averaged 10.4 points, 5.9 rebounds and 1.9 blocks in 19.1 minutes per game as a senior and shot 65.4 percent from the field but just 55.6 percent from the line. He had his best game (23 points, 15 rebounds) in a win against North Carolina.
> 
> Pittman, 6-10 and 290 pounds, is agile for his size and a good finisher around the basket. He weighed nearly 400 pounds in high school but has lost about 100 pounds.
> 
> "He's got a massive wingspan, big hands, good feet, and he is going to continue to develop," Riley said. "There's an optimum condition he can get at. He's one of the legitimate centers in the draft."
> 
> *Pittman said he's confident he will get in better shape. "I know I'm going to do it," he said, "because I love to work and I like to look in the mirror a lot, and I want to see that sexy body."*
> 
> Varnado, 6-9 and 230 pounds, averaged 13.8 points, 10.3 rebounds and 4.7 blocks as a senior and finished as the all-time leading career shot blocker in NCAA history (564). "He is going to have to go from being a center to a power forward," ESPN's Jay Bilas said. "He's a specialist, a shot-blocker, needs to get a little bit stronger so he doesn't get knocked off his spot."
> 
> Butler, 6-7, suffered a torn anterior cruciate ligament in his left knee in a Final Four semifinal loss to Duke. He was first-team Big East as a senior, averaging 17.2 points and 6.2 rebound.
> 
> *"My doctor said I should be playing in late September or early October," Butler said. Riley compared him with Caron Butler.*
> 
> If the Heat traded Beasley without taking anything back on next season's cap, that would leave the Heat with nearly $50 million in cap space, with only Chalmers, James Jones' $1.9 million buyout and minimum salary cap holds on Miami's cap.
> 
> Such a scenario would allow the Heat to fit three maximum salaries under the cap, depending on the three players.
> 
> First-year maximum salaries differ, with Dwyane Wade, Bosh and LeBron James able to earn $16.6 million next season, Stoudemire $17.2 million and Joe Johnson $15.8 million regardless of which team they sign with.
> 
> Riley said the three-star scenario is overstated, but did not rule it out.
> 
> "I want to build a team and it takes five guys to build a team."
> 
> Slightly more cap space was created Thursday when Joel Anthony opted out of his contract.
> 
> By trading its No. 18 pick and Daequan Cook to Oklahoma City for the 32nd pick, the Heat shaved $3.4 million off its cap.
> 
> "Based on the draft tonight, we have continued to do the things we have to do to be a room team," Riley said.


Link

Good to hear about Butler. Think it would be best to place him in Europe for a season.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bease said:


> Jerome Jordan to the Bucks
> 
> Alabi must have sucked at these workouts.


I told y'all he was bunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Pat Riley spoke after the draft — and, unfortunately, after I finished my column.
> 
> The public relations staff made it fairly clear that we shouldn’t go the “free agency direction” with questions, although Riley did touch on it somewhat.
> 
> Here’s the quick and dirty summary:
> 
> – Riley shot back at the rumors that he would be dumping Michael Beasley for cap space, saying that the team was not that desperate. He said that when those stories starting circulating (there was one about a deal for Ryan Gomes, who was instead dealt to Portland), he got more than 25 calls from teams wanting in. “We want to build around him,” Beasley said.
> 
> – Riley said he had all three of the guys he kept (Dexter Pittman, Jarvis Varnado, Da’Sean Butler) rated in the 20s. He planned to trade the pick that he turned into Butler, but felt that he couldn’t pass on a player of the guard’s quality and character. Butler did sound exceptionally mature on his conference call, which is consistent with how he came off after his knee injury during the NCAA Tournament. (Butler watched the draft with his West Virginia coach, Bob Huggins.)
> 
> – Riley said that he didn’t see this as a redshirt year for Butler.
> 
> – I asked if the draft through pick No. 18 (the one he sent to OKC) played out the way he expected. He said it had, but that perimeter players were available, and he wanted bigs there. That would indicate that he wasn’t that high on Kentucky guard Eric Bledsoe.
> 
> – Riley downplayed the notion of signing three maximum players. He spoke more of building “a team,” and that “it takes five guys to build a team.”
> 
> – Micky Arison was present, for what Riley said was the first time during a draft. Riley said that Arison called the second round “fun.”
> 
> – Asked if we would see him on the 1st, Riley said he didn’t know where he would be. My guess? He already has a clue.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

From Tim Reynolds' twitter:


> Unbelivable story -- Dexter Pittman just told us a story on how he knows Dwyane Wade's father.


Damn, I wanna know the connection.


----------



## Jace

Not sure how I feel about Riles backing off on the triple-max plan. I'm pretty sure he's stated it in the past.

I also want to say I've cooled down immensely off the Whiteside pass. There's got to be a reason a guy like that slipped so drastically. Pittman has more skills we desire, is older and more mature, and can more easily drop weight than Whiteside put it on with our trainers. We're definitely going to be seeing articles this summer chronicling the weight he's losing.

This draft didn't surprise me at all from our standpoint. I've seen Pittman and Varnado as Heat targets for awhile. Jarvis needs to start eating Pittman's meals.

Butler surprised me, because I totally forgot about him. He does seem like a good fit winning/character-wise though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> The Heat possibly addressed a key need by drafting Pittman <emdash /> a massive 6-foot-10, 303-pounder with a 7-foot-6 wingspan, and someone who once flirted with the 400-pound mark. Miami traditionally puts a premium on conditioning, even penalizing some key players in recent years for not meeting team standards.
> 
> "I'm pretty good when it comes to taking challenges," said Pittman, who in an ironic twist said he was introduced to Wade's father while vacationing once in South Florida. "I do what I've got to do."
> 
> After getting the call from Miami, Pittman said it was tough not to envision playing alongside Wade.
> 
> "I hope the guy doesn't go anywhere," Pittman said. "It's going to be a blessing to play with him."
> 
> Pittman whom Riley said "dominated" when put up against someone who was taken in the first round during a pre-draft workout with the Heat often played limited minutes as a senior, yet averaged 10.4 points and 5.9 rebounds on 65 percent shooting.


Link

Seeing as Daniel Orton was the only other big brought in when Pittman was down here working out for the Heat and went in the 1st round, it was he who Pittman dominated.


----------



## Jace

I was kind of thinking this may have come down to what how the Heat felt about Pittman vs. Orton (despite the latter not being availbable). Pittman seems to bring a lot of the same elements as Orton, but in a more reliable and proven package, albeit with more weight to lose. Both players bring the size and low-post potential, coupled with some rebounding and shot-blocking, that the team covets. I don't think Whiteside was even considered, really.


----------



## Wade County

Interesting - i'd say you're right about Pittman v Orton, were they down here at the same time?

At first I thought this was a bit of a meh pick, but im starting to see the thought process. Pittman is a big unit, we need some guys with beef, even if it is just to play the Magloire role at the end of the bench.

One thing is for sure - Pittman will be getting in shape. You can't play for this franchise without giving your all to conditioning.

Varnado was an obvious pick, considering Smithian is a secret Heat scout. I didnt like him at #18, but at #47 or whatever its a very reasonable pick. He should be able to develop and learn from Zo on how to expand the other parts of his game.

Butler is one im curious on. the ACL sucks, but it looks like he'll be back by the end of the year. Interesting that he shouldve been a 1st round pick - we've had good success with Butler's in the past, hopefully it continues.

Funny that we picked all Seniors. We're obviously after guys who are ready to produce.


----------



## Jace

When Riley was gushing about the Seniors in this draft, I thought it meant James or Robinson or Pondexter, not Pittman and Varnado and Butler. I'll take it, though. Robinson slid quite a bit. Must be a lot of red flags.

Don't know if you guys read this, but Alabi has Hepatitis B.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, Jon Givony brought up a medical red flag last night when asked why he was slipping.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Jace

Pittman has very similar measurements to Perkins. He sees to have a similar aggressiveness and mean streak on offense. Any chance his ceiling could be this high as he loses weight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> "They're seniors," Riley said. "They completed everything they had to complete in college and they're ready for the NBA."
> 
> Actually, they're not.
> 
> That particularly is the case with Butler, a 6-foot-7 slasher who might have been a first-round pick had he not torn the anterior cruciate ligament in his left knee in the Mountaineers' Final Four loss to Duke.
> 
> "The doctor said he'll probably be ready by the middle of training camp," Riley said, before making note of Butler's grit. "This guy, he's a Caron Butler-type, a Udonis Haslem. I've seen him play a lot, just loved him. I think he's going to be sort of like the DeJuan Blair of the draft last year."
> 
> Blair fell into the second round of last year's draft due to concern about his knees, before thriving as a rookie with the Spurs.
> 
> "It's no different," Riley said, "than drafting somebody in the first round and then he has an anterior cruciate tear in the summer, and then he heals and he becomes a great player."
> 
> Butler said he is up to the challenge.
> 
> "I have a lot more work and a lot more things to accomplish to prove everybody wrong about me," he said.
> 
> Pittman, a skilled pivot presence who weighed as much as 400 pounds in high school, also still has work ahead of him, having dropped to 300 pounds. The Heat is hopeful of getting the 6-foot-10 widebody to drop another 20 pounds.
> 
> "He's way ahead of the pack," Riley said, "because he's already lost about 60 pounds. He was about 370 when I saw him last year, and he's really dedicated himself."


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Pittman has very similar measurements to Perkins. He sees to have a similar aggressiveness and mean streak on offense. Any chance his ceiling could be this high as he loses weight?


1st name that popped in my mind when we drafted him was Perkins. Just gotta wait and see how he plays after he's been through a Heat summer program. Here's a little snippet of Pittman talking to a local news channel. Riley basically told him that he isnt too far off and just needed a program like his

Link


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bease said:


>


He talks like a Valley Girl...or a Ninja Turtle. Seems like a stand-up dude though.


*USA Today: Heat get the steal of the draft in Da'Sean Butler*



> With all the hoopla over John Wall being a superstar, Kentucky getting five in the first round and underclassmen dominating again, the Miami Heat may have gotten the best bargain in the NBA draft with the 42nd pick.
> 
> The team's selection of West Virginia's Da'Sean Butler, a 6-7 guard, may pay off bigger for Miami than any other pick last night.
> 
> There were questions of whether Butler would even get drafted after he tore up his left knee (who can forget the sight of coach Bob Huggins cradling him on the floor) in the NCAA playoffs.
> 
> But prior to his injury, Butler was thought of as a sure first-rounder and his play last year (he scored more than 2,000 career points) was superior to almost every other player picked.
> 
> While college stardom doesn't always transfer to the NBA, if Butler, expected back on the court in the fall, is anywhere near the player he was pre-injury, other executives may wonder how Heat president Pat Riley pulled off grand theft robbery without a mask and a weapon. -- Reid Cherner
> 
> Here is what ESPN's Chad Ford said about Butler prior to the draft:
> 
> _...He's got a knack for making game winning plays and has good size for a backup shooting guard prospect and a high basketball i.q... The nba needs more guys like butler, who have heart, toughness, confidence to take and make the game winning shots and who work hard on both offense and defense. If some team does take a chance on him they may be rewarded with a very good player later on when he comes back from this injury. _


Let's hope so. I had totally forgotten about Da'Sean until we picked him, despite seeing him in a bunch of 1st-round mocks pre-injury.


----------



## Jace

Am I wrong that the only young centers Dwyane has played with here have been Barron and Anthony (though neither is a real C)? The only decent Cs he's played with have been O'Neal, O'Neal (barely), Mourning, and Doleac (wow). 

I think you can say Pittman should be the first decent (drafted) young C Dwyane will have played with in the NBA. Shaq and Mourning were mostly over the hill. Barron and Anthony are pretty terrible and masquerading at the position. I'm looking forward to Dexter having a Q-like summer so he can contribute and stay on the court.


----------

